# May 2002 Hipmamas



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

A no-drama hipmama hoping to meet up with her long lost may mamas here and also make new friends.

Anyone else care to join in??


----------



## BattleAxe (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi, Staley! Glad to see you here. I've lurked at Mothering for months, and get the magazine, so this seems like a good next step.

Hope to see other May mamas here soon!

Oh, and thanks so much for the great gifts!!! Awesome stuff - and perfect for keeping my brain alive during my increasingly frequent "bed rest" intervals. Thank you thank you thank you!

-love, anna


----------



## Pinfeather (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm here







Alas, very tired. I posted an update on the yahoo group, but i'll repost it here...

I had to go to the ER today with a suspected raging UTI. Well,
there's nothing wrong with me. I can't figure it out. All the
signs are there. My MW even thought I might have kidney stones.
Nada. They hooked me up to the monitor, and all is well (I
already knew that) BUT I got an ultrasound [







] I wasn't expecting
to have one since i'm doing this at home, but they wanted to
check things out down below, so we peeked at the baby too [







] Everything looks good, very cramped. Baby is pretty much ready to
go. Baby has a big ole head. Space is TIGHT. Same thing the MW
told me. From what she could see, which wasn't much, it looks
like there's Girl Parts [







] I wanted another girl, too [







] It's by
no means accurate, but she said that's what it looked like [







] Kewl. I got a good face shot out of the deal. It's like a magic
eye picture.. you can see the face if you look just right. She's
been moving like mad all day. Kinda ouchy. And my twat hurts from
the catheter they had to give me to get a good urine sample. ow.
So that was my day.
How ya'll doing?


----------



## CosmicMama (Mar 7, 2002)

Hi Stayelg, BattleAxe and Pinfeather (Ruhiel) - good to see you all and I hope others come too!

Ruhiel- Sorry to hear about your hospital visit but I'm glad everything was ok and that is cool you got another ultrasound and the pic (that magic eye comment made me laugh). You must be getting pretty close now - when is everyone's due date again?

I'm due one month from today!! Feels like a big milestone for me -my last month of pregnancy - WOW! I think we have most of the major necessitities but still neeed a diaper pail, a bathtub and maybe a medicine kit - stuff I didn't get from the shower. I guess I will have to pack a bag soon too. That is one thing I'm a little stressed about - getting to the hospital - since we live in the city we don't have a car and I'll have to call a car service when I go into labor!! I have to remember to keep a few #'s on hand and some cash... I just hope it doesn't happen during a rush hour or a Fri/Sat. night because sometimes the car services have kind of a long wait.

Also - does everyone who is not a SAHM know what they are doing for daycare already? I have one option and it's not bad but I wish I had a few more choices. I wish I could be a SAHM for a few years but can't afford it now... I'm hoping my job lets me work out a 4 day a week schedule but I've been afraid to ask - I think I might weight until I'm on leave or right when I come back to bring up the subject. Not sure how that will work out.

I have an ultrasound Thurs.- excited about that. Hope they tell me Max is in the right position and that he is still MAX... has anyone else been a little paranoid about that - his room is looking pretty cute and I keep having these thoughts that maybe they were wrong and it's a girl - that is what I really wanted originally but now I'm expecting my little Max and would freak if they had been wrong!!


----------



## Katey-Kat (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi everyone! (Starshine* here...)

I agree, I hope to "meet" some more cool mama's here. Maybe there will even be someone from Washington!

All is going pretty well with the baby. I have to second that it seems like she is moving less. Also, that she is a little lower. I don't think she's dropped per-say, but I'm pretty sure she is head-down now, and that is giving me a little more space by my ribs. Till she starts running her little feet along them.

She always starts moving around a lot when I am listening to music...her faves seem to be regge, and classical. Also when DH comes home (4 am!) it always wakes her up.

I was thinking...maybe we should do a roll-call dealy...I've forgotten everyones stats and such. It would be good to know dates, since we are so close, and to let the other moms here know a little more about us. What do you think?

(oh yeah, peggianne....I am so there too. Baby this and baby that, everyone IRL is starting to get sick of me I think!)


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

hey mamas!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am so glad to see you here!!! i am totally swamped at work today but promise to write a real entry soon. i hope everyone else shows up!! and i agree it would be great to add some new mothering moms to our group!


----------



## playfulmama (Apr 15, 2002)

lisa d here

Kinda like playfulmama as a name (lisa d was taken)... maybe it will be a good influence on me! Thanks for getting us here staleyg... hope everyone follows and we meet some new maymamas too!

Specs: 1st babe
sex unknown
names... Tylee for a girl... Liam for a boy
age 37
SO = 28 yr old partner (we have been engaged for 2 years but never seem to want to handle the stress of marriage)
artist
director of non-profit art gallery (I get a year off work)
aiming for a home waterbirth
so far uncomplicated pregnancy
I'm due in 2 weeks!!!!!

I feel like the babe could come anyday. My cervix is starting to twinge (does this mean I might be dilating?), and I feel pressure in my pelvis. We got the watertub yesterday so are basically ready! All I can think about is the babe too! I think I have just about cleared everything off my plate!

Sorry you went through that scare, Pinfeather. Like the name. Well off to garden again... feel like I need to get the vegies in before this babe comes!


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Hey Katey-kat i am a April mama from the boards and my due date was yesterday(how depressing!)but i live in Bellingham.Where you at?


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

I am not due until November but wanted to welcome you all here. Sorry your boards went down. I hope you decide to make a home here.


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

Howdy Mamas,
This seems like a pretty swanky new set up. To be honest I have a deep seated hatred of all things smiley or emoticon related but I'll try to contain myself. I introduced myself in the big hello thread (or whatever it's called) and I'll do some Cliff Notes at the end of this post. My mama always taught me to be polite when going to someone else's house for the first time. I was scanning the Roll Call thread and saw a number of established May Mama's. We didn't hijack an exisiting group did we?

It got really hot (for April) here yesterday and I am one cranky mama. I planned this whole business so as not to be pregnant in the above 70 degree weather. I do not enjoy the way sweat is forming where my belly touches my thighs when I sit, or where my breasts rest on my belly or any freaking where else for that matter.

Other than that all is well. I have a big day of "getting ready" planned for tomorrow. We are venturing to the dreaded Toys'r'Us to return the giant space highchair from hell. I'm also going to clean out my car so the bebe will not be attacked by unknown life forms in the back seat. I can't quite get my brain around "packing the bag for the hospital." I'm I mistaken in the idea that there will be plenty of time for that when labor starts? I'm working on a list of what to take but I'm still using a lot of it and can't pack it all up. We don't even call our midwife untill contractions are 4 min apart for two hours. Also the hospital is exactly one mile from the house, if we forget something it's not a big deal to go get it.

Sweatily yours,
Huey

Me: Huey
Age: 27 but I'll be 28 next Tuesday
Due Date: May 7
Bebe: Gender unknown
Birth Plan: Midwife in Hospital all natural we hope
Pregnancy: Best damn thing that ever happend to me. I'm one of the disgusting glowing ones.


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm glad to see us all showing up here.....back to work for now!


----------



## BattleAxe (Apr 15, 2002)

Okay, I've stopped panicking about losing you May mamas... I guess the pregnancy combined with unemployment has made me pretty loopy these days. It's so good to "see" you all again.

Doc said today that bebe is riding really low in my pelvis now, which explains why I can breathe and eat again. My hips, tailbone, and pelvis are so sore and loose now that I can hardly walk - but, yeah, I've definitely been "glowing" and driving most everyone nuts with all the baby preps and excitement. I still have six weeks to go... doc says keep him in for another three and we'll be okay.

So here's my stat list:

name: BattleAxe (Anna)
location: SoCal
occupation: unemployed editor; might start teaching this fall
age: 35 (36 next Monday)
due: May 27
dh: Antonio, student (former truck driver/electrician etc.)
kids: I also have a 10-yo stepdaughter
pregnancy: this is my first; very hard first trimester but still worth it! other mild stuff - early contractions, mild gest. diabetes
name: Lazarus Stephen or Lazarus James (I'm still holding out for Lazarus Howlin' Wolf, though)
Birth: hospital, attended by OB and doula, with no drugs or other interventions, if at all possible


----------



## Katey-Kat (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey Huey, I agree. I was kind of worried about hi-jacking their board, but every one seems nice. I have been a sometimes lurker, and haven't seen a "May Mamas" thread per-say.

Cosmic: I'll be going back to work (4 hrs per day away from home) 2 or 3 weeks after babe comes. I struggled with who would watch baby too. Our solution (with DS 8 years ago too) was that DH worked nights, and stayed with bebe durring the day. That sucked in a lot of ways...no sleep for *either* of us, and we saw each other for about 20 min a day. Just found out that someone I work with has a daugher (she is 17) who is looking for a part-time deal watching a small baby. I've met her and she is very responsible and caring. She also works caring for several dissabled adults, and is licensed to provided respite care for kids refered by Child Services. Any way, she willl come and stay with the baby for a few hours a day, so DH can sleep. SO relieved that I found her...

Ravenmoon: I'm in Spokane. not that far







:

BattleAxe: I have that hip/pelvic pain too. I think (know) my poor posture makes it worse. My sweet, sweet, DD rubed my sacrum with the back masager for 20 min last night. Too bad that she doesn't want to be at the birth. I'm thinking I could really use here there!

The worst thing is, with all that pelvic pain, my ribs ALSO hurt, and just as bad. Sometimes so bad that I cry. (ok I was so temped to do the little crying icon guy, but in honor of Huey, I won't!). I guess that is just what I get for being short. No room for baby!

Ok here are my stats:
Me: Katey
Age: 26 (freelance Graphic Designer)
DH: James, 29 (works in electronics)
Kids: Kayla (10) and Stephen (8)
Due: June 3rd, girl (probably)
Names : Morgan (still working on a middle name, I want Rose)
Birth: Hospital with an OB, but have been thinking a lot about an unasisted bith...I better decide quick!
Pregnancy: My first planned baby! Has been a breeze, really. No health problems, and I'm still hardly showing (that's what others say). I just like to complain a lot.


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

hey mamas! i couldn't resist logging on from home to say hi.

huey i don't think i hijacked anything--just started the thread for the hipmamas but made it clear in my first post that it was open to everyone. hopefully we'll make some new friends







oops sorry i am sort of an emoticon junky...will try to hold it together--no dancing bananas or anything. i agree with you about the heat! geez i imagine memphis and virginny are pretty close to the same level of miserable right now. it was 85 over the weekend and very unbearable. i crank the ac at night but still can't sleep. my once beloved body pillow is now like a giant ball of heat, but i need it!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!

i am so all about baby right now. tomorrow i am full term (37 weeks) and i am so ready to go! i am really crossing my fingers for going into labor on sunday and fulfilling my dream of a baby aries, but it is probably unlikely. i have my home visit with the midwives thursday and i guess they can tell me if i have any early signs. anyways i'm washing all the baby clothes now, i've done my birth bags, bought yummy snacks, scoured the house, bought birth announcements and made a list of who to send them to. i refuse to do a hospital bag. if i have to go i'll just send someone to fetch what i need. i feel like it will be bad luck to have it packed, ya know??

so so so so SICK of work.

i have read so many baby books it is out of control.

oh here's my stats:
just turned 30--dh is 35
i'm an urban anthropologist who does community relations work
dh is an archaeologist (we met in the peace corps--cameroon west africa)
first pregnancy--very very excited
gender unknown but strong suspicions of a boy
due date may 7th
planning a homebirth
planning to use cloth diapers, breastfeed, co-sleep, and sling (memphis weather permitting!)

i think that's it.

who are we missing now? fiber, baltimama, electricita, urskek....buehler??


----------



## violet (Nov 19, 2001)

Hey all--So good to hear from some other mama's dealing with the same stages. I'm about 38 weeks, technically due May 1 and I think I'll make it about that long.

I'm 25, living with the dearest MIL in the world with DH (age 32).
I'm staying home now. Nothing good to report in the financial area--DD is WAY underemployed, recently graduated with an MBA but nobody is hiring. But we'll make it somehow.
We live in Northern Calif. and it's starting to warm up--I love it!!!
first pregnancy
gender unknown--I suspect a boy
finially turned head down after months of transverse
homebirth all the way.

Anybody nauseous? I woke up feeling horrible this morning. I'm guessing there's some hormone/prep. for labor thing going on in my body that's making me queasy---I feel worse than at 12 weeks!!!

Blessings to all--
Violet


----------



## playfulmama (Apr 15, 2002)

Welcome violet! We pretty much have the same due date.

I tested out the birthing tub last night and stayed in for hours watching a movie! It was great... I walked for about 2 hours today without limping!!!! Had prune feet.

So great to hear from you all!

I get kinda nauseous with the smiley icons too! But have to say this site seems very cool and welcoming! Hey and all you may mamas are here! I'm going go to the temporary thread and see where the others are!


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi Ma's-
Ummm yeah I was complaining about the heat yesterday... it was 97 freaking degrees here today. What is up with that? (If they had one of the little evil smiling things that burst into flames even I would insert it here.) I have no maternity clothes to cope with this crap. I tried to go to Old Navy for some cheap shorts but nothing would encompass my low riding belly. I wish I were more of the go naked around the house type but I'm not.
I was able to complete some of my list of to do's. Toys'r'us was as miserable as expected but the highchair is no more. We got lots of odds and ends and bought diapers. Yikes I thought choosing tampons was confusing! I also did some house cleaning and Paul kept saying "Are you nesting?" I don't think vacuming up the giant dust elephants under the bed qualifies as nesting, it's basic hygeine.
Tomorrow we start our one a weeks with the midwife. She's back from vacation so my biggest birth fear is gone. I'm sure something else will pop up to replace it.
We're going to get a digital camera as a birthday present from my MIL (husband's bday is Monday mine is Tuesday) any advice from the gallery? We're lookking for something good but not super complex.
Peggy Ann- How did I not know your husband is a chef? Did you know mine is too? (as am I) What kind of place does he work? Did we go over this before and I forgot? Did he go to culinary school? I went to New England Culinary, husband trained on the battlefield.

Anna- Sorry to hear about the hip and pelvis pain. I have an occasional twinge that makes me walk all funky but it goes pretty fast. Your birthday is the same as my sweetie, Earth Day too! Mine is the day after. We have had some ripping birthday parties since we celebrate two at once. With this baby we are going to be a three taurus family!

Katey- I'm so glad you found what sounds like the ideal caretaker for the baby. I know that is going to make it easier to go back to work when the time comes. When I have to go back we are going to try to stagger our schedules so one of us can always be with the baby. I worry that we won't have enough time for each other though. We'll see.

Staley- I'm really glad you started a thread here, I didn't mean to sound critical. New places just make me anxious and I didn't want to get off on the wrong foot.
Did it get hotter there today too? We are a/c free (for now) and it's rough. I'll be kinda glad to go to work tomorrow 'cause at least it's cool.
You sound so prepared for the baby. I'm still pretending like it's not really going to happen half the time. I'm guessing you're not going to get your Aries baby but we bulls aint so bad...

Violet- Hi mama. Glad to meet you. Sounds like your body is getting ready for that baby to come soon. How exciting (not the nausea just the soon!) Hope that lets up. Are any of the morning sickness remedies working?

Time for another ice pop, more soon.
Huey


----------



## Electricita (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi all!

Jeez, this is like the fourth forum that has been established around the net for May mamas, isn't it? I've signed up for all of them but I don't know if I will remember what they all are!

But lotsa you seem to be here, so I'll hang around...

LisaD and...(who was it?) we all have the same due date - May 1! I am starting my weekly midwife sessions today...I am curious as to whether the head is now in place, but I somehow doubt it, I think I felt it more on my side yesterday...

I have been wondering - do the babies keep moving around noticably as you go into labor or do they go quiet and stop kicking, for example? I'll have to ask my midwife. I definitely have felt a slowing down in movement, I don't think there is much room, and the sleep periods are longer. But when baby moves, it is often by sweeping the head (I think) over my bladder so I just about wet my pants!

But otherwise, my main physical complaint is a bit of heartburn...I am feeling the emotional part a little harder right now. I am getting anxious about dumb shit and the rational part of my brain is really annoyed with myself. I'd prefer that my DH did not go anywhere in the morning and just stayed with me and I tend to have horrible "what if" scenarios dancing in my head - about life in general, not necessarily the birth or the baby...It sucks but I take it to be hormonal.

Yesterday I broke down and bought a lot of store stuff after basically being given most stuff used & for free - except my deluxe, 70s era white vinyl baby carriage that I love (and only paid about $150 for). So when the changing table is assembled and I've stocked it, we are pretty much there on the supply side.

BTW - I've said this on the Bust boards before, but damn, so many Americans get a rotten friggin maternity deal. I feel almost embarrassed to be not a little pissed at my (American owned) company for not giving me the six month fully paid maternity leave that 60 percent of companies give here. But I do get half my pay for the first 12 weeks - and I can stay away for a year under the law with at least unemployment benefits to support our ass. I'm the main provider in the house, so we will definitely take an income cut, but at least I have that choice. I salute you guys for dealing so well with so little - and I hope you use your votes well!

OK, stats time before I use up all the space on this board!

Where: Danish national, living in Copenhagen with American DH of 7 years whom I met in Scotland 10 yrs. ago. Lived in Albuquerque, NM 1993-97.
Age: 30 as of Monday
Occ.: IT Journalist (rock journalist in my free time, see www.deadbeatmagazine.com)
Due date: May 1 - birth clinic
First child - have a hunch it's a boy but no facts to support it!


----------



## esperanza (Apr 17, 2002)

hi everyone! took me awhile to find my way over her but here i am! i'm also at fiercefamily.com under this same username.

anyways, i must let you all know first that i really dig the emoticons and will probably use them lots. sorry!

ok, so when did it decide to be summer? oh, right when i am at my biggest and crankiest already! it was in the 90s yesterday here. i was not happy, and usually summer is my favorite season!









luckily my mom had already convinced me to get a pair of maternity shorts, so i was semi-prepared, but i've not shaved my legs since i got pregnant in september and had a dr's appt, so went in my shorts and all my hairy glory!

i've been lots more sensitive lately, i think. had a big freeze-out with dh yesterday, and fought this morning too. i'm feeling all kinds of super-anxious about what things are going to be like after the baby, and he is just not matching my paranoia/anxiety level! i want him to be as baby-obsessed as i am, but i think only my fellow may mamas are!

definite confirmation on the low-riding baby=serious hip, pelvic, tailbone pain. baby A (on the left side) is pushing my cervix but not yet engaged, while baby B (on the right side) is still riding a little high. so i can get cervix tickling and rib tickling at the same time-- aren't i lucky?









only about four weeks to go for me!! i'm so ready to for the pregnancy phase to be over and the babies phase to begin! good luck to everyone!







:


----------



## esperanza (Apr 17, 2002)

forgot to do a stats update so here it is:

*23 years old
*married to spike, 27, for four months
*we met in grad school when we were both getting our master's
*he works with a nonprofit, i am not working for the first year after the babies*having twin girls, sofia and lucy
*hoping to go get my PhD in women's studies starting fall of 2003
*sweating profusely here in baltimore


----------



## islandgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

may moms?
Me too...3 more weeks, all I can think about too is the little one. Sucks when you are still working! I am taking off eight weeks and really nervous about that and how everything will pan out after going back to work. I plan to take the baby with me and my schedule is pretty flexable but everything is baby dependent. My husband doesn't make nearly enough to support us so he will be Mr. mom. Baby has been moving so much, I have such broken sleep.


----------



## Katey-Kat (Apr 15, 2002)

All you overheated sweaty mamas should come visit me!

We had a _high_ of 47° yesterday. And it snowed. (it didn't stick, it all melted, but yeesh!) I'm really wanting to get out and work in my garden, but I am still to worried about it freezing...


----------



## CosmicMama (Mar 7, 2002)

Hi Mamas!
Okay - I'll jump on the complaining of the heat bandwagon. It will be 96 here in NY today - and living here - we have no choice but to go into the hot subway tunnels and then on the crowded trains- it really is the pits- not like we can jump in airconditioned cars... Also since we recently moved I hadn't hooked up the air conditioners in my new apartment yet - that is due to be done this weekend (we need professionals to come do it) so tonight I will be VERY uncomfortable. I am debating sleeping at a friends. Yesterday I went and bought a few clothes that were a bit cooler - I hate to spend more money on maternity clothese when I only have another 4 weeks (maybe less?) left but no choice so what are you gonna do?

Other than that - the usual... Baby obsessed too. Paranoid about what could go wrong and the future - all that fun stuff.

Oh - my office always has collections for people expecting a baby or getting married or whatever - and then we usually have cake and present them with a gift (or gift certificate)....So of course now that this should be happening for me - the office coordinator who usually handles these things was let go about 2 weeks ago and I don't think anyone else is thinking of it







Which sucks because of course I always chip in for everyone else. I actually said something to the receptionist yesterday - who is supposed to be a friend and has taken over some of the ousted guys duties and she "jokingly" said I was greedy and that she'd pass it on if she remembers - gee thanks b*tch. Oh well. I only have another 3 weeks of work scheduled - I'm out of there 5/10 - woo hoo (for a few months anyway).

The stats were a good idea- I had forgotten everyone's...Here are mine:
I'm 31 - DH is the same - we've been together almost 12 years (almost didn't make it a few times but I guess we are meant to be)!!!
I'm an Admin Asst. w/ a financial co. - boring job but decent pay and great benefits. DH is HR recruiter.
First baby- Max - expected 5/15 - we are both very excited although I'm quite nervous too. It's been just DH and I for so long it is definitely going to be weird at first but great once we get in the swing of things.
Just doing a hospital birth w/ my regular ob/gyn but hoping for the best - pretty nervous about the whole birth thing. Going for ultrasound tomorrow so at least hope to hear he is in position!

Well, that's all for now- again - Happy Birthday everyone - there are so many of you I can't keep up!!!


----------



## Electricita (Apr 17, 2002)

Yay! The head is in place, I'm ready to pop says my midwife! And it does seem like my cervix is starting the practice session, so hopefully it won't be long now!


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

Hi islandgirl and violet - welcome!

Elec - Wow!! I'm sure the internet isn't gonna be foremost on your mind but keep us posted - how exciting! My heartburn is flaring up now too...pretty irritating. And yes, you are right about how the US treats maternity. Crappy. Its like, "We dare you to try to have, and raise, a child." I could go on and on......


----------



## FiberChick (Apr 18, 2002)

Hi everyone,
I thought I'd drop in, even though technically I'm not pregnant anymore. It's great to see everyone here and even some new folks.

My stats:
31 years old, archaeologist, but for now a SAHM

Family unit: DH, Dcat and Ddog (and now Dbaby)

Planned birth: due date May 3, midwife in hosp., no interventions or drugs

Actual birth: March 30, via C-section due to preeclampsia. Every intervention imaginable, ugh.

Healthy pregnancy vibes go out to all of you.
Sleep while you can!!

FiberChick

P.S. BattleAxe watch your mailbox (sorry so late,unforseen circumstances)


----------



## peggy (Nov 19, 2001)

Welcome May Mama's!!! I was very sorry to hear about your boards and am so glad you could all re-connect here!
How awful it must have felt to lose your on line support system in the last few weeks of your pregnancy!

If you'd like to connect with even more May Mama's here's a link to a thread that was started awhile back:http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...=Spring+Babies

Again, welcome to all of you!!

peggy


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Count me in too! I feel so much better reading other's posts about this stage of pregnancy. I had such an easy time before and ever since I hit 35 weeks have been feeling really uncomfortable, whiny, and irritable.

Here are some of my stats:
Age 31, dh 32, plus 2 cats
Due May 13th
First babe, gender unknown
Plan homebirth with a midwife
Currently on maternity leave, yippee!

I'm so looking forward to meeting new baby. Have to get my cat used to seeing me with babe in arms (may try a doll for practice). He is very attached to me and very fussy, likes to be dominant in my attention.

Glad to have so many May mommas to go through this experience with!


----------



## Mneek (Apr 13, 2002)

Hi, all. I've been lurking on the hM May 2002 mamas thread for months! Haven't had much time to post (start maternity leave next week, so you might hear more), but I'm so glad to see y'all here.

Stats:
Me: 32
DH: 35
2 cats, a skinny black one with extra toes and a fat, fluffy orange & white one.

EDD: April 29, but I think it'll be 1st week of May. Expecting a boy. Planning to spend most of labor at home, but birth at birth center with midwife & doula.

Plan to go back to work at the end of June, with dh as WAHD. We'll see how long it lasts.

I've had a pretty uneventful pregnancy, but the last month or so has been a doozy -- til tomorrow I'm still at work (rant sure to follow sometime in the next week), and it's kinda like working with my brain soaking in a pool of molasses.

Next week I hope to start all my seeds for the veggie garden, and I hope ds-to-be will be okay with hanging out on the porch while i dig weeds.

Hugs & good labor vibes to all of you, especially Hueylene and Ruhiel for keeping it all together.


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

Serenity-
I feel a little whiney these days too.

And i am pretty concerned about my cat too- he follows my every step, he is 15 and i've had him for so long.


----------



## BattleAxe (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi, Mamas-

Glad to hear from all of you - and Fiberchick, welcome back!!! How's bebe doing? I wish I could take your advice to sleep all I can now, but (like the other mamas, I presume) my sleep patterns suck now. I woke up this morning at 3:30 and didn't fall back asleep until almost 6:30; less than two hours later DH decided he wanted to "discuss" (argue about) stuff from last night. ANYway, one good thing about being awake was that the babe was very active - he was quiet all of yesterday and Thuesday night, after I fell on my butt out in the yard. It was not a serious fall at all, but Laz all but stopped moving and, of course, I got very nervous. Being such a calm, level-headed person and all.

Cats... yup. Georgia is 14; I've had her since she was a week old and, especially since her mom and then sister died a few years ago, she's become very clingy (not that I mind, most of the time!). She'll sleep by my face, or wherever she can find space, and now that I'm home almost all the time she wants attention all day, too. Will she hate the baby or be indifferent? Will she start peeing all over the place (already becoming a sporadic problem as she ages), or will she adapt? Guess we'll find out soon enough. Serenity, I like your idea of practicing with a doll....

Electricita, I hope you're doing well - how exciting!!! I'll send great birth vibes your way. And sometime soon we'll definitely talk about the US approach to maternity - family values, my ass.

I've been bitching to my IRL friends about how cool it's been here (SoCal) - cloudy and damp and upper 50s/low 60s... you know how Californians love to turn minor weather variations into crises... but I remember those hot, humid east-coast days (being a Philly native) and do sympathize. Big, achey, AND sweaty is a pretty rough state to be in, especially when you hadn't planned on it (isn't that why we got ourselves knocked up at the end of last summer???). We'll be sure to send you back your real spring weather just as soon as possible... 

Well, I have some stuff to do (pressing tasks like folding laundry) - happy final-month (or final weeks) thoughts to all of you!!!

-love, anna


----------



## Electricita (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks, battleaxe!

The head is in position now is the latest from my midwife, weight slightly above average for 39th week, the last supplies including diapers were secured in a shopping frenzy early this week - we're ready to rock'n'roll!

So I am sure that means I've got at least 3 more weeks to wait...

Saw my friends's beautiful April 8 baby yesterday, so makes me want to get on to the next stage of this!


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

hey mamas! welcome to all the new mamas (especially the ex-lurkers!) fiber tell us more! are you up to posting your birth story or a picture?

had my home visit with the midwives last night. i had a mild panic attack b/c the midwife thought the baby might be breech, but it turns out the baby is just reeeeaaaaal low. yay!

last night i woke up with the most intense acid reflux ever! it felt like i was going to puke, my throat was on fire. i went to the bathroom but nothing came up. when i woke up a bit i realizedit was just reflux and popped some tums. woke up a few hours later with the same feeling. ended up sleeping almost upright.

then this morning i felt VERY mucous-y. so now i am convinced my mucous plug is melting or something!

i'm so hyper--i guess i'm trying to convince myself this is almost over. or maybe the heat is just making me extra crazy.

work is throwing a "surprise" shower for me in 30 minutes--i can't wait!

take care mamas, have a great weekend!

oh p.s. did you get the email about mamatron.org? it looks great! (no, i'm not suggesting we move again, just an fyi for the hipmamas







)


----------



## playfulmama (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah, it is so nice to hear from all you mamas! Ok, I'm ready to go! 10 more days till my due date! My ankles are swollen from this heat... and I keep going for long walks anyway. Think it will help the baby to come. I was worried about preclampisa (because of the swelling) but I don't have any of the other symptoms so there are no worries. I feel alot of pressure in my pelvis and some twinges in my cervix. Please come baby... but I maybe be waiting 3 more weeks (thanks for the realism Electricita)!

Fiberchick, how is your litttle one? Are you breastfeeding or bottle? Are your blues still blue? As you can tell from my whinning, I'm dying to be with you on the other side!

I had all this stuff to comment on but am too tired and braindead! You are all in my thoughts as we get closer to knowing our little ones better!


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

Wow Playful - 10 days! That is pretty damn exciting!

I still have 5 weeks....my shower isn't even until next weekend.

How was the suprise shower Staley? Did you score? Thats nice of them to do that for you.


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

hey mamas!! guess who's water broke this morning? MINE!! actually it is just trickling out...the midwife came and confirmed it so all that mucous yesterday must have been my plug. cool huh?? only thing is that i don't have any contractions yet. so mamas send me some good birthing vibes because it looks like i'm in for a long haul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

if you don't hear from me for awhile don't worry. i'll check back asap.

wish me luck!

(p.s. looks like my vision of a baby girl aries might come true after all







)


----------



## Electricita (Apr 17, 2002)

Holy Smokes, Staleyg!!!!!

All the best of vibes to you for a good birth - and we can't wait to hear the details!


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

Good luck and keep us posted!! - the suspense is too much.
I'm sending good strong healthy birth vibes your way!


----------



## Mneek (Apr 13, 2002)

Yay, staleyg!

AnnaRed, this is our first. Dh works at home and STILL makes more $ than I do, but he's a contractor and doesn't know how long the job will last, while I work for an evil corporation and therefore get us health insurance. He figures there's enough slack time in his sched to watch the baby and still work ("uh-huh, sure there is" I bet you're all thinking) . We've agreed that if that's not the case then he should quit, since we've been socking it away as DINKs for a couple of years and could still live fine on my salary.

From the trenches: I just finished my last week at work and promptly had a semi-panic attack, I think because I haven't been away from my job for more than a week in several years, and am feeling somewhat unhinged. I definitely don't love my job, but I'm used to it, y'know? To cope with this sense of raging uncertainty, I started on a cleaning project this afternoon, only to unknowingly suck a sock into the vacuum cleaner and have it begin to spew forth nasty, toxic smoke. I think I might have killed it! Now how will I get rid of all those balls of cat hair that lurk in all the corners and threaten to engulf our newborn as soon as he gets here??? EEeeek!


----------



## Pinfeather (Mar 7, 2002)

WHOOO STALEY! You go girl! Birth that baby!!


----------



## Katey-Kat (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh my!

Staley, I know you probably won't read this, cause I'm sure you are a little busy right now. 

i just meant to read the posts really quick, cause I have so much to do this weekend, but last night I had the stragest dream...you were in it. We were touring the hospital where I am having my little one. What a coincidence! (ruhiel was there to...so now I wonder....) 

I'm so excited for you!

AnnaRed: I have 6 more weeks. :-( I am really getting anxious to have the baby with me. I was playing with my friends 7 mo yesterday, and I just can't want till I have my own little one to snuggle.

I'm starting to get a little panic-y about the birth...you see I misscarried last year at the time that I am due, this year. We discovered that the baby had died on the 4th of June, Dr. estimates that she died on the 3rd (and I had a strange feeling that day that something was wrong), and I had a D&C on the 5th. Now I am really upset at the idea that this baby will be born on one of those days. (I'm due on the 3rd) Those were the worst days of my life, really, and how will I be able to concentrate on what I need to do to birth this baby when I am so preoccupied with the one that died? also, that was the last time that I was at the hospital (same hospital) and saw and experienced all those "hospital-y" things.

I'm really mad at my self that I am stressing about this so much. I really want to enjoy the last few weeks of this, but I can't now.

Well I have house cleaning and baby shopping to get to. I can't wait to hear from you, Staley!

Katey-Kat


----------



## playfulmama (Apr 15, 2002)

go staleyg... or i bet congrats on your little aries is in order at this point! LOL

This is getting so exciting! Can't wait for all of us to be complaining of lack of sleep, dirty diapers, etc!

That is such a nice story about your work place AnnaRed! I too feel pissed off about the kind of maternity leaves you all get in the states! it is like only the rich can spend as much time as they like (need) with their kids! I hope this works out for you... women do rock!

Mneek, I broke our vacuum too... or at least me and SO are afraid to open it... so with 3 cats in the house i just try (< operative word) to sweep often.

Katey Kat, so sad to hear about your loss. Good to talk about it though, and of course your new little one brings the pain back to the forefront! We are all here to listen as you mourn... try to let yourself celebrate as well! I'm sure the little one you lost is celebrating with you!

I'm off to meet some west end toronto hipmamas in a couple of hours! Feelin' kinda shy but am sure they will be sweet.

Are you out there luckydog6? How are things?

I wanna meet our bebe!


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

My goodness Staley you really wanted that baby by tonight!
I'm so excited for you. I hope all is going well. My thoughts are with you and your new family!
Huey


----------



## starkitty (Apr 23, 2002)

Hi May mamas! I'm glad to see you all here from HP mama
I'll review my stats:
27
First babe due April 30 (8 Days!) but I'm not counting on it.
Possibly GIRL
Hospital with Midwife
Cat:1

I don't post a lot but I'd like to keep up with you guys, I can't believe were about to have our babies! Staley!!!!! Hope you are holding yours right now.
I'm all ready, DH put the swing together a week ago and it's just taunting me, like "I'm waiting, you have to get through giving birth before you can use me." I'm getting super anxious, I'm excited to expierence the birth of my baby. I just want to get it over with already.
I'm not totaly ready to give up the pregnancy though,
I'm one of those "love being preggers" ladies. I feel so sexy and beautiful most of the time and I love to feel her move inside of me. BUT, I will love when she's out.
Take care all!


----------



## esperanza (Apr 17, 2002)

go staley go! tons of great birthing vibes coming your way, although by now you are probably safe and sound with your new baby!

i'm jealous! why oh why can't it be a few weeks from from now and my girls ready to come out? right now they are just taking turns pushing on my cervix, and trying to push their way out the sides.

has everyone else felt all glowy and beautiful and happy during their pregnancy?

because i really haven't. there have definitely been transcendent moments, but on the whole i feel big, grouchy, impatient and uncomfortable. oh well.


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Esperanza, I am glad you said that because I feel ungrateful sometimes, this being a healthy much-wanted pregnancy but I have not felt beautiful, glowy, and happy for much of it. And especially now at the end I feel so huge, uncomfortable, and crabby!!!


----------



## FiberChick (Apr 18, 2002)

Wow! Go Staley.... or by now it should be congrats! You're on the other side.

Katey-Kat I'm so sorry about your stress. I hope you can try to think good thoughts about your little one-to-be and stay focused on that. Positive thoughts go out to you as May approaches.

Thanks for the cute bibs Peggieanne, that was so sweet of you!

Seth is doing great-- he's up to 5 lbs as of yesterday, gaining an ounce a day on breast milk (despite their concern that we should be giving him high calorie formula instead-- hellooo, breastmilk is the perfect food, right?) and we are finally getting the latching on thing working right.
I am feeling better too. I took my last blood pressure med this am, the doctor will hopefully give me a clean bill of health tomorrow.
I was realizing yesterday that I miss feeling the baby move around inside. Everything has been so focused on my belly for so long and now there's nothing there but some flab.
I know these sound like wierd thoughts but the change back from pregnant to not is stranger than I expected.
My mother leaves saturday and although it is really time for that to happen I think we will go through some stress when it hits home that this is the way things are going to be-- reality with baby.

Hooraay for the SAHD!! My DH really, really wanted to do that but his job has the bennies and much better pay.
My temporary boss was asking when I might come back. At my shower-after-the-fact last friday, my whole office showed up at my bosses house and we really cleaned up with the gifts. These people have only known me for three months!
I got my going away card (I was in the hospital on my last official day of work) and my boss wrote something about saving a place for me. It was so nice. But, now I've got to figure out if and when I could. We had planned on me being a SAHM for a few years and the idea of trying to arrange suitable day care is frightening.

Okay, who's next to birth?


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Well here i am at 42 weeks and counting.This is my third and i've never been overdue before!I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed to say the least.All of my April hipmama friends have given birth already.I'm hoping this won't be a May baby though because then i will be seriously overdue.Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

oh my goodness mamas! sorry to leave you hanging. i was in labor for 36 hours!!! my beautiful baby boy, satchel, was born at home, drug free, sunday night at 7:55pm. that was the hardest thing i have ever done! my midwives and my dh rock







and so does my precious baby. i am already majorly sleep deprived and am still recovering from the 36 hour marathon!! all i can say is WOW. i will post my full birth story and a pic asap. probably this weekend. thanks for all the positive birth vibes!! can't wait to hear how everyone else does!! yeooooooooooow!!!!!!!!


----------



## BattleAxe (Apr 15, 2002)

Yay Staley!!!




























Congratulations on your baby boy, and on making it to "the other side"!!!! I am so excited for you and can't wait to hear more details - in the meantime, rest, love your baby, and rest some more!
-love, anna


----------



## Electricita (Apr 17, 2002)

Staleyg - You did it!!! We want pix!

God, I can't believe that's going to be me soon...Due date 1 week away today but I have a feeling this baby's gonna let me wait it out - and some....

About glowing: I had been feeling pretty good for most of the time, and physically I am still totally fit for fight, but then in the last few weeks this sense of dread has crept over me - not about birth (at least not consciously) but about all kinds of other nasty things that could happen to me or someone I love. It is SO hard to deal with your head sometimes...But then I talked to another mama who had gone through the exactly same thing during her pregnancy and at least for the last two days I've been able to keep morbid thoughts at bay....Has anyone else had to deal with that?


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh Staley-
I'm crying here. Sosososososososo happy for you! Thanks for letting us know all is well. Now, go get back in bed with your boy.
You did it, you ARE a hipMama.
Much mama-in-waiting love,
Sarah
Huey


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations Staleyg! Can't wait to join you!

Electricita: I'm right there with you on the morbid thoughts thing. I spent a sleepless night contemplating life and death issues--mine, baby's, MIL (she's due for surgery next week). Birth seems close to death in many ways and requires your surrender to your body to get through. My midwife has told me that its completely normal to feel anxiety, irritability, emotional towards the end because our hormones are changing again back to their prepregnancy state. It is like a bad case of PMS and I've definitely got it.


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

I am so happy for you!!! I can't wait to hear your story - 36 hours - woman, you are a rock star. I like the name Satchel.


----------



## Katey-Kat (Apr 15, 2002)

I am so so so so happy for you! 36 hours. Wow. I can't wait to see pix, but be sure and get your rest. You SO deserve it!

This whole thing is still so unreal to me. I set up the baseinett (I can never spell that), and it just seems to sureal that in a few weeks there will be a baby in it. I wen't baby shopping with DH (who is getting more and more involved, much to my relief) and I think I am in denial about the size of this kiddoo...I kept picking out these cute little outfits, they looked like the right size to me...till DH pointed out that they were for PREEMEEs, they all said 3-5 lbs. yeah. DD was 8.2 lbs, and DS was 7.8, so I don't think so. The other stuff all looked so BIG. I found some really really cute stuff though.

We had our last Dynamic Birth class last night. It was great. I am SO glad that I took it. I have 6 more weeks, at my next Dr. apointment he will do an internal exam to see if we are getting close at all. I have a very strong feeling this will be a may baby, but since my other two were late, I'm trying not to get my hopes up, or when I go into the middle of June, I will be VERY unhappy.

Off to get the kids from school. I can't wait to see who will be next!


----------



## FiberChick (Apr 18, 2002)

Sorry about the smiley, Huey, but I had to do it for Staley.

Staley, WAY TO GO, GIRL!

36 hrs, wow! How beautiful is your Satchel? The most beautiful in the world, I'll bet.

Of course, now I'm under pressure. If you get your birth story and pic up before I do, I will be so, so lame. Of course it's been almost 4 weeks for me now, and there really isn't any excuse, is there. sigh.
Atually I'm not sure about how to post pics here, and since Staley has been our internet savy mama, I don't know what I'll do about my photo.


----------



## BattleAxe (Apr 15, 2002)

ah yes, who's next... (RavenMoon, I sure hope it's you - 42 weeks??? You strong woman, you...)

Serenity, I know exactly what you mean by the hormonal stuff - I totally lost my marbles at DH and DSD last night, for no particularly good reason, and after blowing up at them and then sobbing for a while and then apologizing profusely, I realized I had just experienced the equivalent of a really, really bad case of PMS. Until then, I hadn't had any serious mood swings for quite a while - despite the constant aches and pains, throwing up every morning, restless nights, and worrying about every little twinge, I've been in good spirits throughout this trimester. Not now. I'm done glowing, dammit...

And the "nursery" is all but finished - I gotta say, DH (with a bit of help from my mom and dad) did an amazing job of transforming a dark, dingy 6 x 7 foot closet into a wonderful little space, with frog borders and a small fish tank and shelves and repainted crib and dresser. He even built a changing attachment for the crib that folds down from the wall. I'm just about done with my sewing spree; I just have to finish up the quilt and then I'll have completed the whole linens side of things. And we got more than enough baby clothes from DH's sister, and picked up some essentials at last Saturday's shower, too. We just need to rig up a bedside sleeping arrangement (bassinet? combo thingie? basket?) and we'll be set.

So, come forth, Lazarus! Okay, I'm jumping the gun and should give the little guy a few more weeks of belly bliss... if it could possibly be blissful being cramped up in the belly of his cranky, barfing, shuffling, moaning, rolling-over-fifteen-times-a-night mama.

Okay, enough outta me. Hang in there, almost-there-mamas! And Staley and Fiber, I hope your boys are doing great (and that you are, too)!

-love, anna


----------



## esperanza (Apr 17, 2002)

yay staley!!!!!!!!!

yup, i think there's definitely something hormonal in the air. prob doesn't help that my sleeping is shot!

at least the heat has gone away, and this weekend we are getting a whole new influx of baby stuff, so that's more to look forward to. my hospital bags are packed and ready, and we have car seats. my husband has an odd fascination with the whole mucus plug thing. i don't really get it, but he asks me if i've seen my plug yet all the time!

glad i'm not the only one lacking glow. thanks, mamas.


----------



## CosmicMama (Mar 7, 2002)

Congrat Staleyg- so did you make that Aries cut off mark? WOW - 36 hours and still DRUG free at home - you go girl. I love the name Satchel. Can't wait to see a picture but as it's been said - just make sure you get some rest for now. Anyway so so happy to hear all went well and you have your little one.

Fiberchick - glad to hear you are well also. Sounds like Seth is gaining weight and doing well and glad to hear you are good too. With you and Staleyg with your little boys - I want mine too!!!

Hope maybe Ravenmoon (42 weeks- yikes!) and Electricita have joined your ranks- can't wait to tell them congratulations also!!!

Me- I'm hanging in there. I only have another 2 weeks left of work to go (last day 5/10) and my due date is 5/15. I'm hoping he comes on Mother's Day - would like to celebrate that with a baby to hold in my arms







.

I can barely take work anymore - this week had to work a 12 hour day on some stupid project... I am still catching up rest wise from that. Can't sleep well and generally just cranky and uncomfortable. Nope- no more glowing from me either. Need to get my act together and pack a bag, do some laundry etc... hoping to find some time for that this weekend.

Anyway- just saying HI. This is so exciting to read about all your precious babes coming into the world... can't wait to join your ranks!


----------



## Mneek (Apr 13, 2002)

We're making progress! Spent yesterday in the garden pulling weeds, spreading compost and planting snap peas. Passed a bunch of reddish pulpy stuff last night, and have had some pink show ever since. Seemed to be having contractions every 10 min or so, but they've since tapered off. Last one was like 1/2 hr ago, I think.

Midwife says this could be it, or it could go on for weeks! I sure hope not -- I really want to have the baby BEFORE mom gets here on the 4th. Looks like we might make it. To encourage progress, Dh and I are gonna go for a walk, and maybe run some errands.

Can't wait to meet the baby!

-Mneek


----------



## Electricita (Apr 17, 2002)

Wow Mneek - does sound like something's about to happen! I'm jealous, I am ready for things to get moving here but I feel about the same as I have for while. I bet I'll make my midwife appt. on my due date this Wednesday....Oh well. Noone's been pregnant forever, I guess.


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

Good morning Mama's and mama's to be-
I get so excited when I check in every day to see if someone else is havin' a baby. It sounds like a few of you are getting close and having some promising signs. I'm 38w3days and I don't feel like anything monumental is about to happen. I'm guessing I'll go late but so far I'm ok with that.
Sorry to break it to you but I'm still glowing. I'm excited to see the baby and almost ready but I just love being pregnant. I saw myself in a mirror the other day and loved how round I looked. I've never treated my body better (yoga, great diet, supplements, rest, reduction of stress) and I guess it just really responded to the love. I hope I'll be able to keep it up after the bebe comes.
At the midwife this week everything was peachy. She thinks I might be late too but I won't be going much more than a week past my due date. My Rh injection at 28 weeks runs out about the 14th of May. The baby is also about 7.5 pounds now and could be heading past 9 pounds by then. Yikes! I fully trust my midwife and we'll be doing every trick in the book to start labor naturally before we even consider drugs.
I keep working until next Sunday but I do have three days off next week which is a treat. I've started getting serious about reducing the clutter in the house because it was driving me crazy. Now I just have to figure out what to do with all the stuff that went in the reject pile.
I hope you all have good weekends and who knows, maybe the full moon on Sundaty will work it's magic on someone!
Huey


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

I got some acupuncture done last night to stimulate my labor.She gave me some horrible chinese herbs to make a tea with.Yuck!They do make me feel like a lot of energy is happening within though.She said she has had success with everyone she's helped and it usually takes a day or two.I go back in at 4 today for another treatment and i hope this does it!Otherwise castor oil on sunday or i have to go to the hospital on Monday.Yikes!

Congrats to the new moms and good luck to those in waiting.


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

Go Ravenmoon, go!
Best of luck with the herbs and possible castor oil. Keep us posted on your progress ok?

my midwife brought me some herbs to start taking tomorrow (36 weeks) - our shower is tomorrow. I think it'll be fun - hope so.


----------



## playfulmama (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi mamas!

Wow, Mneek how are you? Also Ravenmoon, been sending you lots of labour vibes! You have the patience of a saint at 42 weeks! Something must be happening by now!

Glad to hear everyone else is hanging in! I'm very moody but managing not to cause any drama (for the moment)!

My due date is Monday but after an internal w/ my midwife on Friday... she said she thought I had 1 1/2 to go still! I don't have alot of patience... already doing some homeopathics, spicey food and walks everyday (still no sex... sometimes wonder if we will ever... ok that is for another thread!)... but waiting is already driving me crazy!

Glad to hear that your bebes are good Fiberchick and Staleyg! I'm already wondering how it will feel with the bebe when all the excitement and novelty wears off! I am *so* glad we are having our babies now and not in the fall... so we can spend lots of time outside in the sunshine! Particulairly those with kids already (I'm guessing).

Well off to see movies at the drive-in tonight... people on the street keep laughing at me (ok one or two)... but feel like getting out in the privacy of our car!

Lisa d


----------



## esperanza (Apr 17, 2002)

go ravenmoon! i cannot IMAGINE holding on until 42 weeks!

annared-- we have gotten so much stuff from yard sales. my mom and her boyfriend are the ultimate sharp-eyes about it. we've gotten two cribs, a changing table, a dresser, two complete sets of crib bedding, a glider rocker with ottoman, loads of toys, a playpen, two swings..... its just crazy. and all for so cheap! and the furniture especially is really really nice stuff.

today dh's office announced that they are having a shower for us next monday afternoon! that is our third shower! between that and yard sales we are ultra-set. even for twins (i hope!).

tomorrow we have a sonogram to determine if the babies are head-down or not. even if the first is, the second baby often flips around once the first baby has been delivered. so i might end with a vaginal delivery AND a c-section! too scary to think about.
i'm at 34 and a half weeks now, which is really good for twins. if we can make it to 36 then we have the best chance of taking them home with us right away! wish me luck!

good luck to all the mamas who are close!! mneek was having pink show, right?

also, ruhiel-- i saw your thread on mamatron today. best of luck, strong mama.


----------



## Mneek (Apr 13, 2002)

Hey, everyone! I'm a mama! Noah Asher was born on Friday, 4/26 at 2:56 PM. He was 6 lb 9.4 oz, 20 in long. He's gorgeous -- blond, like neither his mom or his dad, and already a champion sucker!

Briefly -- I got out of work 4/19. Spent a few days cleaning the house and lumbering about mournfully, going to the supermarket every day for exercise, and got sorta anxious. People had begun calling the house to ask when the baby was gonna get here, already (don't you hate that?!?!), and my best friend told me she could come to visit probably Mon 4/29 or Tues. Plus full moon was Fri. I really didn't want to wait til the 29th, so dh and I started doing a little nipple stim on Tues and Wed. This worked, and some leeetle contractions started Wed nite. By Thursday, things were clearly happening, with conversation- and locomotion-stopping contractions by the evening, and at 3 AM (now Fri) I went in to birth center for a cervix check (another birth was in progress & midwife couldn't leave), and was 3cm. Got sent home, but the doula came over. Had nasty, nasty back labor. We went back to birth ctr at 9:30 AM. 5 cm now. Argh. Back labor was so nasty we just HAD to get it over with by 3. I tore a little, but generally emerged safe and sound, and feeling deeply blessed that it went so fast. Dh still can't stop holding the baby and beaming. He was freaked at the time but (I'm relieved to say) I didn't say anything mean to him while in labor.

I had no idea how I was gonna get through it, but here I am on the other side. It's still so new I'm just shuffling around in a cloud of hormones, topless, sleepy, and unwashed, letting dh handle most of diaper duty.

I send you all, especially Ravenmoon and Electricita, my strongest kick-starting labor vibes. I swear it's contagious.

I can't post attachments, or I'd have a pic for you all.

-Mneek


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations Mneek! That is awesome!


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

That is a wonderful story Serenity! CONGRATULATIONS on little Noah - you let dh keep up with the diapers and try to get some rest. Wow - so many mamas already!


----------



## FiberChick (Apr 18, 2002)

Congrats Mneek!
So happy to hear of another mama making it through to the other side. Noah Asher is such a cool name.

Good vibes to all the other mamas in waiting.

We are into some sort of 3 week "growth spurt" and Seth wants to eat every 2 hours during the night. I'm super tired but getting used to it.

My DM is gone which is good because she annoys DH (and me) but it was nice of her to be here while I recovered from the c-section.
Now we are planning the in-laws' visit which will have its own annoyances, I'm sure.


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Opal Luna was born at home on saturday in the late afternoon.It was a quick 3 hour labor and she is healthy,happy and amazing.I'll write more later!


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

OOOOPS!

I'm sorry Mneek - in my last post I meant to say congrats to you but i got my names confused.

Now, CONGRATULATIONS Ravenmoon too! I wanna hear more. Sounds like the kind of birth I'm hoping for. Opal is a beautiful name!


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

So many mamas and It's not even May yet!
Many congratulations to you both. Sounds like things are going well for all our mamas. I hope the trend continues! Who will be next I wonder? How are you holding up Lisa? Electricita?

I'm wide awake here at 4:30 in the morning on my day off. My damn cat woke me up and I just could not turn my brain back off after that. I've been sleeping pretty well and am trying to appreciate every moment.

I thought I had a decent post here but I'm not feeling too chatty all of a sudden. I'll try again later.
Huey


----------



## Electricita (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm holding up OK but am getting a little jealous of the mamas on the other side! AND of my friend who is not even due until late June but who got scanned yesterday and now knows she is having a boy! No fair, my due date is tomorrow and I have no clue...But I shouldn't bitch because they are monitoring her closely because of high blood pressure/risk of preemclampsia, nothing to be jealous about, but still...

I am so ready for the next stage especially because these last couple of weeks have been fraught with what I'd damn near call rampant paranoia on my part. I need a baby to concentrate on instead - I keep worrying that someone I love will get hurt or really sick (including myself) and I KNOW it is a "deferred" kinda freaking out about this birth, life about to change, the time to come etc. - fueled by massive mothering hormones. I guess other people sometimes worry obsessively about the health of the baby, same thing I guess. But it still sucks. I have to police my own head so much not to start dwelling on bad stuff instead of all the good stuff to come (and already here). I guess this is my morning sickness - I was spared the bad stuff until the end and now at least I can see the light at the end of the tunnel...

I was also up a lot of last night (incidentially, worried sick about my brother just because my dad had tried to call him several times and not gotten hold of him - he just called and of course is fine) and now kinda loopy with lack of sleep. But my dad is here working on my vegetable garden and it is great to have the company and distraction. I need to keep filling my calendar over these next days - the more I do the less I dwell on crap, and luckily I am still having a very easy time getting around.

I am going to enroll DH in a "baby-exorcism" ceremony tonight and hope I have the same good results! For these last months I couldn't help hoping for a May Day baby but I really doubt that is going to happen....


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations Ravenmoon!!! It's great that you were able to have the home birth that you wanted. Glad to hear that babe is doing great!


----------



## CosmicMama (Mar 7, 2002)

Congratulations Mamas! Noah, Opal - love the names. Sounds like all went well and is continuing to do so - very happy to hear that! ANd wow- a 3 hour home birth, sounds great - was that your first??!!

Electricita- hang in there- I bet you're next. I hear you on the paranoid thought - but pretty soon you'll have the babe to look after and take up all your mind space. I went through hoping the baby will be okay - now I'm actually worried about when Max is older - I'm talking teenage years and such - how crazy is that? I've just been thinking of my two teen brothers (who live in another state and I don't see very often) - They are bright kids and had so much potential and are both not doing the greatest right now- very unmotivated, failing school, dabbling in drugs (hey, they are teens) and it freaks me out. (I've gotten so old all the sudden)... Then I watched this HBO documentary on Monday on the dad doing Ectasy with his kids - did anyone see that? Looked like the family was doing great for years- close, he was a good dad.... then seems everything just feel apart and him and the kids were all into drugs and partying. also totally freaked me out. I know I can't be worrying about that stuff now but I can't seem to get these thoughts out of my head on whether Max will turn out ok and be a "good" boy when he is that age. And really, I was no angel and went through my experimentation phases but now I'm worrying in a very "mom" sort of way - forgetting that I turned out ok.

Okay, had to get that out of my chest. 15 (16?) days until my due date! I'm still hoping he comes on Mother's Day - I just think that would be a wonderful present for me. Still have another 2 weeks of work left but may talk to my dr. on Thursday about leaving a few days earlier than I planned - I think I should have a good week or so to rest before it comes (ha- it could happen any day now, not that I'm feeling that close). Anyway- congrats again to all you Mama's!! And hang in there and best wishes to those stilll waiting.


----------



## playfulmama (Apr 15, 2002)

Congrats Mneek and Ravenmoon!

Thanks for your story Mneek... Noah Asher is a lovely name. The nipple stimulation sounds like a good trick! You had already effaced I believe?

So glad Ravenmoon that your little Opal Luna finally came (beautiful names... I bet she shines). Tell us more when you are up to it!

Wishing all the new mamas lots of rest and sweet baby bonding!

I so want to be there with you's... I am one day past my due date. Still no signs other than some cramping. I walk about 1 1/2 hrs everyday. Eating spicy foods, taking homeopathics... but at my app. last friday my midwife said I hadn't started to efface yet... so lots of evening primrose is being taken. I have another app. today so will see if there is any progress (how long can someone stare at a piece of toilet paper for (that mucus plug will give me so much joy)!

On the other hand I don't really know why I am so anxious. It is really nice having this time to myself and not feeling guilty about not being really productive (I'm a tad of a workaholic). Even though pysically my relationship is off... on all other acounts, we are bonding in an very special way! A deeper kind of love.

Hang in there Electricia! I get real scared about the baby if it hasn't moved for a while or if I wake up on my back but the babe always seems to know when I'm afraid and gives me a reassuring kick! Cosmicmama, I'm already worried about the teenage years as well... I was a hellion/street kid who disappeared for a couple of years before I hit 20... I don't know how my mother did but she was amazing!!!

Huey, my cat keeps waking me up too. It is as if she senses the changes and is more needy lately.

AnnaRed, glad you had such a lovely shower! Does the garden make you feel in touch with the babe... and all that squatting will help it come? Or is it just me?

Fiberchick, glad Seth is growing... I'm a tad worried about all the visits (my home is my santuary). My in-laws dropped in last night without any notice. I was alone, reading and eating molasses on toast (not really up for visitors). I really hope this isn't a habit as my family would never do that (they know me too well and I can be moody but do fine when prepared).

I emailed everyone to tell them the babe was expected around May 10th now, so they would stop calling. I think all the phonecalls were making me more anxious. The midwife gave us a list to post on our door with visiting rules. It is a tad hardcore but she said with homebirths, often the new families don't get enough alone/down time, as the house is always full! I think I may email out an slightly nicer version.

Happy last and first month everyone... get lots of rest... I feel so sappy today!

Lisa d.


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

congrats mneek and ravenmoon! LOVE the names and am VERY jealous of the 3 hour labor! wow. i am still trying to wrap my mind around the fact that i labored so long. yikes.

i'm doing well, feeling almost normal. spending lots of time at home relaxing with satch. he is such an angel. i can't believe my body made him. last week was a bit trying when my milk came in--i got engorged, he wouldn't feed, etc. i was a wreck. crying uncontrollably, etc. but the midwife came as did my best friend with her breastpump. the midwife massaged one boob while my bf pumped the other. it was quite a site! all is well now and satch is nursing like a champ. but my advice to those who plan to breastfeed--get the lansinoh, nursing bra, manual pump, etc. now. it will make things much easier!

sleeping is also coming along. some nights are better than others, but we're getting it together.

also just wanted to say that the cloth diapers are awesome. i am so glad we decided to use them.

and finally, we had the rabbi come yesterday to do a naming ceremony for satchel, minus the circumcision. it was a beautiful ceremony and so wonderful not to have to deal with the cutting. pshew!

i really want to post my birth story but i'm not quite ready to re-live it yet! maybe we can all talk in june!

thanks to everyone for their kind words and thoughts. my thoughts are with all the may mamas! can't wait to hear how everyone does. hang in there and have fun!!

pictures coming soon.

xoxoxo, staley.


----------



## CosmicMama (Mar 7, 2002)

Can't wait to see the pics Staleyg. Glad it sounds like things are good. Yeah, still can't believe your LONG labor but sounds like it was so worth it. I did mention I love your name too, right?

Bf'ing sounds like an ordeal but I'm gonna go for it too... Do you recommend a manual pump over the electric? Why do you think you need it early? Sorry for all the questions it's just that BF'ing is a big concern of mine... Hope I'm up for the challenge.

Also- I think it's great that you decide not to do the circ. I know that was a big decision for you and I'm glad you were able to have the ceremony and find a rabbi who was supportive.


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

hey cosmic







i didn't think i'd need a pump until i planned to go back to work, but once my milk came in i was engorged and the pump really helped alleviate the pressure and made it easier for satch to latch on. also one of my nipples was kind of flat, bordering on inverted so the pump helped get it up--if that makes any sense. breastfeeding is great, but there were definitely a couple of days that i doubted whether i was gonna get it straight. it is really important to know that you can do it, even if it isn't easy at first! oh and you may want to get some cabbage too


----------



## BattleAxe (Apr 15, 2002)

Congratulations to Mneek and Ravenmoon!!!!!! I hope you and your babes are doing great.

I haven't posted much (but I've been lurking) just because I've been so tired. Could be because I'm not sleeping well at night, and just the weight and energy of the baby... at any rate, when I go to the library now, I check out four or five books because if I run out of good reading, I turn back to the pregnancy/birth books and freak myself out all over again. I keep trying to tell myself, I know what I need to know, and it'll all be great.

I did have a *slight* scare last week, though, that made me realize I'm not *quite* ready for bebe (and at 36 weeks, we're still early). I called my doc and then had to go to the hospital Thursday for a nonstress test because bebe decided to completely stop moving that day (normally he's a banshee) and scared the crap out of me. I also couldn't tell whether I was leaking fluid or was becoming completely incontinent and leaking pee. The ultrasound showed lots of fluid in the sac, and the NST went fine - until about 25 minutes in, when his heart rate dipped for a good five minutes. So they sent me from the pleasant Perinatal Center up to chilly Labor and Delivery, where I had to strip, put on a flimsy gown, and lie on a hard bed for three more hours for an extended test. Lucky for me, the ferning (fluid) test was negative - yep, get me some Depends - and the three-hour NST showed no more decelerations. I went back to the Perinatal Center yesterday for a follow-up NST and the nurses said, "Oh, we didn't expect to see you here again! We thought for sure when you got sent upstairs on Thursday that they were going to deliver your baby!" Gawd. Luckily, my doctor is fairly conservative and really doesn't want to deliver until after 37 weeks (next Monday), though I suppose if I'd been leaking fluid who knows what might have happened.

I did get some facial pix of bebe, though - the first one from Thursday was really goofy, so I asked the nurse yesterday to try to get a better angle (I know, I'm bad) since she had to do another ultrasound anyway, to look closely and make sure bebe is NOT going to look like the next Dizzy Gillespie in full blow. If I could post the pic, I would - Lazarus "Dizzy" Sanchez... nope. Doesn't work for me.

ANYway, we're doing the formal maternity ward tour tomorrow evening, and I'm hoping it'll leave me with better feelings than last Thursday did. Having to strip, lie in a COLD room with nothing to do, and get three-second checks from too-busy-for-you nurses left me kinda sour on the place. I actually called my insurance carrier to find out about alternatives (birth center, home) - nope, gotta go to the hospital (at least there's no co-pay). With mom *and* pop being unemployed right now, bebe unfortunately doesn't get a choice. Sigh.

Anyway (again), hearing about all the births inspires me, and also hearing from you fellow May-mamas-in-waiting helps me remain patient. (This WILL be a May baby, right?????????) And good idea on the breast pump - I've been looking at them but wondered whether I should get one now or wait. -Till when: after bebe is born and I'm more exhausted than I am now and my boobs are three sizes bigger? Think I'll venture out tomorrow...

Staley, glad to hear nursing is going well now... what's the cabbage for??? (and I'm glad to hear about the naming ceremony sans circ - I have yet to discuss this with DH, but I've firmly decided against the circ...)

-love to all,
anna


----------



## esperanza (Apr 17, 2002)

congrats mneek and ravenmoon!!!!!

i love hearing about all the new little babes! i have my breast pump ready, and will get nursing bras this saturday.
thanks for the tip, staley!

went to the doctor yesterday and had another sonogram. each baby is weighing in at four and a half pounds right now! no wonder my belly feels so heavy! there's plenty of fluid and we got some nice facial shots. they are both head down, which also good news. and my cervix is still closed, so it looks like we are going to go to term with these kids (37 weeks for twins, i'm at almost 35 right now). my doctor is delighted and surprised! if we haven't had them by 38, we will induce. so either way, i'll have these kids in the next three weeks!
battleaxe--glad your stress test turned out well, although sorry you had to worry.

has anyone else been tested for strep B? i was yesterday, we find out next visit what the results were.

good luck everyone! hope you are all well!


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

what two days and no new babies?? it's may 2nd!! just kidding--no pressure. i am so excited for everybody!

ok apparently you cannot post pics on these boards! (or i can't figure it out--if it is possible someone let me know) SO...i have posted a very adorable picture of satchel on mamatron.org in the pregnancy forum under "may mamas show us your babies". please pop in and take a peek and add your pics!!

p.s. the cabbage helps with engorgement


----------



## playfulmama (Apr 15, 2002)

ok, i've had a bloody show and lost what I think is most of my mucus plug (2 days ago)... still waiting but feel like it is very soon.

had an ultrasound today and the babe is in good shape!

lisa d.


----------



## Electricita (Apr 17, 2002)

Two days past due and I don't think we'll have a May 3rd baby either...But we are going to have another baby exorcism session tonight if you catch my drift....I may have lost some mucus plug too but I wouldn't swear that it's not just wishful thinking.

Now the hospital bag is packed and I've packed a baby carrier with comforter and some bringing home clothes (color scheme brown and yellow - we still don't know whether the baby until now known as Boink will turn out a Henry/Louis or a Vita/Liva...Seems like I'm running out of prep work to do!


----------



## playfulmama (Apr 15, 2002)

Hang in there Electricita! I'm now 4 days overdue... I knew I would be a May mama! Kinda going crazy but guess this waiting time ((((((really))))))) makes one want the babe! I'm off for another 2 hour walk (on swelled feet). As I seem to lose a little more of the mucus plug everytime I going walking. Also seem to get contractions although they are irregular!

Who else is almost there?

Lisa d


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

Playful/Lisa and Electricita - you guys are so close, you're almost there. God I'm so curious and excited! And Lisa, I really want to hear about the homebirth.

So far we have:
Fiberchick- Seth
Staleyg - Satchel
Mneek - Noah Asher
Ravenmoon- Opal

Am I forgetting anyone?


----------



## jordmoder (Nov 20, 2001)

Nathaniel Brian flew into this world on May 2, 2002 (10 days overdue) weighing 10# even and 23 (!!!) inches long after a 4 1/2 hour labor and pushed out in 7 minutes and I only needed one stitch ... Do I feel amazed!

He's beautiful, his big brother Noah loves him and already he wants to eat all the time.

Yippee!!

Barbara


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm still here-
Awake at an uncivilized hour again. I do like how nice and quiet it is though. I honestly don't feel much closer to having this baby. I have more pressure and plenty of Braxton Hicks but not much else. Feeling either optimistic or pessimistic I made an appointment to have a pedicure on Tuesday. I don't want icky feet to distract me in labor. I have serious feet issues!
I have my last day of work tomorrow and then I have no idea what I'm going to do with myself. There is plenty to do around here but so far I'm not feeling all that nesty. I am pretty emotional, several episodes of random tears over the last few days.
I'm excited to have the baby but I'm really anxious too. I keep trying to imagine what it will be like to spend a day alone being a mother and it comes up blank. I just have no clue what I'm supposed to do. I guess it will come to me.
I'm thinking of all of you just delivered and about to be delivered. It's comforting to know I'm not alone in this.
Huey


----------



## starkitty (Apr 23, 2002)

Congrats new Moms!! Wow Jordmoder, a 10 pounder. I'm so happy for you all! I can't wait to see my babe. I'm sitting here 5 days overdue, lost some mucus and feeling different everyday.

Heuy, I got my toes done as a present to myself on my due date.
Cherry Red! I want to feel a little glamourous while birthing and I can't paint my own anymore.

I really don't want to be induced if I go over two weeks. We've been doing the nip stim and sex but no herbal as of yet. I don't know much about the black and blue Cosh..whatever, has anyone tried that? I'm fine with just waiting.
Good luck!


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Hey, I'm a little late here.... I'm due anytime from now 'til the end of May...







My "official" due date is the 20th, but we have no menstrual cycle to rely on, as I was still nursing my DD and never got my cycle back... so it's pretty much just a big ol' guestimation as to when this babe will come...
Congratulations, new mommies!! I feel so envious right now! I have this huge watermelon-shaped belly that points STRAIGHT OUT like a gigantic belly arrow. My poor ligaments underneath this huge belly hurt so bad I can barely bend over.
I have all my birth supplies boxed up and ready... the house is shining... come baby, come! Everything's ready for you!!! DD is two and a half and really excited to meet her new sister/brother. She helps my midwife with the prenatals, watches all my birth videos -- "Wanna watch again, mommy! Wanna watch again!" -- and she tells everyone the baby has to finish cooking before it comes out, because we don't want a "raw" baby...


----------



## Electricita (Apr 17, 2002)

OK people, hope I'm not crying wolf here but it seems something's started to happen....

While some people may get the urge to start scrubbing radiator valvues with tooth bruthes, last night I got the urge to go to a good rock'n'roll show again after passing up many a chance over the past six months or so...

So we went and saw Tav Falco & Panther Burns and I had a really great time, stayed up til 1:30 (unheard of for me these days) and woke up when most my mucus plug decided to unlodge along with some bloody show and I have started having some (fairly weak still) contractions. We've gone for a walk, rented some films and I have tried to sleep (no go) - now I am just waiting for this thing to pick up speed so wish me luck!


----------



## islandgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

Just wanted to cry all morning long. I am so tired of waiting. My due date is Tues. but I had to go to the hospital to have some bleeding checked out last Mon. and they made me stay 24 hrs. because I was "in labor". I was 4-5 cm and 50% effaced. Now I have been walking around like that for almost a week and I can't stand it anymore. Anyone else more depressed than anything?


----------



## playfulmama (Apr 15, 2002)

go Electricia go!!!! I'm sending you strong contraction vibes!

hey islandgirl, i was really bummed out yesterday too! i have the worst case of hemmriods imaginable (sorry)! hang in there... your baby is coming!

easy to say to you!

I'm also still a tad crazy waitin'! Ultrasound was good on thursday but showed a slightly diminished amniotic fluid level. We have a non-stress test tomorrow. Babe is still moving well. Nothing but cramping in the evenings! I hope I don't have to be induced (I really want to use the birthing tub at home). We will try a natural inducement first... so send me labour vibes (I'm sorta worried I will end up in the hospital... and haven't mentally prepared myself for that)! Just want our babe to be healthy!

off to go see spiderman!

maybe I have been too quiet and a good ole rock n roll show would help! A friend just lent me a mexican cd by a band called Silverio... i haven't heard anything so good for years!!!!! Strong base line that reminds me of the stranglers... it has gotten me up dancin' (which seems to bring on conractions)!


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Well, I have gone from calm in my waiting for babe to depressed and crying while waiting. I'm due May 13th. I can't explain the crying, maybe its hormones run amok. It is good to hear of other mammas who are making progress, I just wish I was one of them. It's hard at the end, huh?


----------



## esperanza (Apr 17, 2002)

i'm still here. my babies are still waiting.

annoying thing: dh, me and a friend from out of town went out to lunch yesterday and got pizza. i was really craving a mountain dew, since i gave them up for pregnancy and have had four or five this whole time. so i ask the waitress, "what kind fo soda do you have?" and she says, "without caffiene, we have pink lemonade and sprite!" and so kind of paused and asked specifically about mountain dew, and asked for a "small" one. she brings me one in a paper kiddie cup!!!!! dh tried to convince me that she was just trying to anticipate me not wanting caffeiene, but i felt angry anyways.

have no progress as far as labor goes. but i DO have a PUPP rash all over my arms, belly and butt. lucky me








it really hurts and just broke out this weekend. makes it very hard to sit, and i'm desperately resisting scratching but sometimes i just can't help it. as a result, it's all raw and nasty. some of the mamas at mamatron recommended aloe gel so will try that today. anyone else had this pleasure yet?

last night we had people over for birthday of dh's friend sarah who got really drunk and kept telling me how much huger i was than the last time she saw me, and making grand hand gestures around my belly to show just how much bigger. and thursday i talked to a friend in ohio who has an 8 week old, and i could hear the little baby grunts and noises and got so jealous!

no nesting impulse here. i just want my babies.

huey--i understand compeltely what you mean about not being able to visualize being a mama. i can't either. i figure it will just come to me as it happens.

good luck everyone! i'm so jealous of everyone holding their little babes! hugs and strength to anyone going through problems.


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

I hear ya Esperanza...that keeps happening to me too - the whole world is trying to make decisions for me and it irks me to no end. My dh bought a 6-pack of beer at a health food store and the guy at the checkout said, "this is for YOU, isn't it? " to him. Like I'm gonna shop at an organic health food store and buy veggies and herbs, and then go home and drink a 6-pack, and like its his business to inquire.


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

Ok mamas-
It's almost here. I cannot believe my due date is tomorrow. I'm almost 100% sure not a darn thing is going to happen but it's still cool. I feel pretty good physically which I take as a sort of bad sign. I am having more Braxton Hicks and they seem to be stronger. I get occasional jabs in the cervix which are painful but encouraging. I'm a little more tired too but I think that is due to the hightened state of anxiety.
Today was my first day of housewifeness and I was about to go mental. I don't know what I'm going to do if this takes a week or more. My husband has the next two days off so he can entertain me. After that I'm calling my mom. I have no urge to clean or cook or craft by myself. I don't have the attention span to read and I want to shop but have no money. Poor me.
I'm getting a pedicure tomorrow which should be good. Maybe she knows some good reflexology points to stimulate contractions.
Good luck all you almost there mamas. Our time is coming fast!
Huey


----------



## islandgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

Huey,
My due date is today as well. I've already been walking around for a week at 4-5 cm and Extremely anxious. Like you, I don't feel like doing much. Some lady at the beach was yelling at me for having my dogs off the leash this morning and I just about lost it!! My mom is here and more patient than I am, my husband is really hoping to be off work this week...but no pressure right? I'm already stir crazy and this could go on and on!!
AHHHH!


----------



## starkitty (Apr 23, 2002)

Here I am, a week overdue. I got laid off about two months ago and I've enjoyed my time off until now. I'm going crazy. I've reread all my books, alphabetized our CD's and organized 10 years of photographs. What other meaningless tasks can I find? My house is sparkling!
I was checked today;2cm and 50%. Midwife did a little sweep to strip my membranes, yow! She set my induction date for next Tuesday. I really, really want to go into labor on my own. Anyway, I'll be a mama next week.
Good luck to you all!


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

hang in there mamas! i promise you will go into labor eventually! just try to relax and enjoy these last few days, hours, minutes, seconds...









today was my due date--can't believe satchel has been here over two weeks! he had his two week check up today and he has already gained a pound. i guess it makes up for my extremely sore nipples! we had our first outing yesterday in the baby bjorn--just across the street for some quick shopping and pizza. it was fun. but i don't know how i'm gonna play stay at home mommy for three months. the days are already a blur of diaper changing, nursing, napping, and laundry.

anyways--i'm sending lots of good vibes your way. hang in there mamas and stay in touch! also let's see some pictures of seth, opal, et. al. at www.mamtron.org!


----------



## BattleAxe (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi, mamas-

It's so great to read your posts... and to relate... I have three weeks to go, supposedly, and after months of feeling absolutely sure that Laz was going to make an early appearance, suddenly I get the feeling I'm in for a wait. But I'm doing two stress tests a week now, and while they've all gone well after that first one, I think the doc won't let me go beyond 41 weeks, if that.

I'm crying all over the place, too, but I think a big part of it is that DH is being a COMPLETE SH*% lately. Gone is the happy, puttering handyman; in his place I have a snarling, defensive, raging maniac who seems to think nothing of escalating everything into an argument and pushing me into a corner until I'm either mute or crying hysterically. I know, I sound dramatic, but the last two weeks or so have been pure hell. Yesterday morning he woke me up before 6:00 with a hard shove to yell at me for snoring (yet another lovely effect of pregnancy), and he's sick of it, and etc. etc., and by the time he left for school and had told me how many other ways I was making his life miserable, I was crying so hard I'd already thrown up twice. This morning was about as bad - he called later to apologize, but I'm so worn out from all this that it almost doesn't register anymore - and things only seem to be getting worse, not better. I did go talk to a very good friend this afternoon, and she affirmed my sense that it's time for an ultimatum - shape up NOW or I'll leave - and she also offered me a place to stay if needed. FWIW, she said, he's probably in a state of panic right now and it's not my "fault" he's acting like this toward me, but it's still completely unacceptable. He was a rage-aholic with his first wife (and still is), and is starting even to lash out at his 10-yo daughter, which to me is beyond the pale. I will NOT bring my son into this kind of life - I might be stuck here until bebe is born, but as soon as I can mobilize myself, I'm so outta here unless DH takes real steps to shape his nasty self up - steps I've been asking for since last year but that he's refused, passively or otherwise. Yay - another fire to walk through. Labor somehow seems like it'll be a breeze compared to dealing with this SOB.

Ahem... anyway, just gestating, trying to find happy moments. The diaper service dropped off the pail and first package of diapers this morning... just another step toward reality.... I know this waiting is hard for all of us, so I'm sending all the labor vibes I can! Electricita, I hope you're laboring now!

-love, anna


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

Battle- I pm'd you.....i wish you lived closer, I'd come and get you and make you some pregnancy tea and a warm bed where you could snore to your hearts content. (I wake myself up snoring now....)

GO Jordmoder! A 10 pounder and only one stitch! Are you going to post your birth story? I'd love to read it. Congratulations!

Starkitty - a week overdue, but sounds like you are hanging in there....i can't wait to hear your story.

Staleyg - So, does it come naturally? Give us more advice from the other side! You're an old pro compared to us.

Huey - now that you aren't working you should just rent movies and c h i l l. I'm working 3 days a week still and on my days off i garden a little and then just relax. Staley and Fiber told us to, remember?


----------



## esperanza (Apr 17, 2002)

hi everyone--

no big news here. still jealous of everyone with their new little babes!

battleaxe--i'm so sorry about what you are having to deal with. as if pregnancy isn't enough on its own! i wish i was closer so i could give your husband a hard shove of my own!

still dealing with this PUPP. has anyone else heard of this? i've got big red welts all over my back, butt, arms and thighs. makes me look really attractive, let me tell you! itches and stings and burns like crazy. i'm at 36 weeks now, and i don't know how much more of this i can take. my skin is so raw, on top of everything else. i've got an appt. on tuesday and lord help me if there is still no sign of labor!

i know i should be glad that the babies are healthy and good and that i've lasted this long, but i've just worn out my patience, you know? pregnancy is no fun anymore! and i think my husband is nearing the bottom of his pregnancy patience as well. i understand, since i'm even more whiny than before and now my skin looks disgusting. plus there are patches on my back i can't reach and poor hubby has to put creme on for me!

from everything i've read, this stuff should go away after delivery. wish me luck!

good luck to everyone! all you due mamas, good birthing vibes coming your way!


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh my God Anna-(BattleAxe)
I'm not doing this as a private message because I want everyone to read it. I am so unbelievably angry right now. I hope my blood pressure goes down before my midwife visit at 10:30.
What your husband is doing is absolutely unnaccebtable under ANY circumstances but particularly this close to the birth of your child. I know it's easy for me to sit out here in cyberspace and pass judgement on only one side of the story and one aspect of his personality. I know it's hard for you to be in the middle of your life and have the energy or courage to do anything about it. I just want to try to pass on something that was recently done for me and changed my life.
My husband is an alcoholic and has been the entire time I've known him. He went into rehab a few months after we got together and was sober for about a year. He started drinking again and I was so young I thought it would be fine for him to drink socially. He's an extreamly high functioning alcoholic, never missing work, never mean or violent almost hard to tell if he's drinking. We went through good and bad phases for the next nine years but I never said a word and never really accepted the depth of his addiction.
Things really deteriorated around the time we were talking about getting pregnant. He decided to stop and went to AA a bit and was sober for a while. I got pregnant and thought my life was perfect.
Over the last few months I started to feel like things were not right. He started coming home a little late. He would "fall asleep" on the couch at 8pm. I thought I smelled alcohol on him. I confronted him at least twice and he looked me in the eye and denied he was drinking. It made me feel like I was a crazy pregnant woman and that I had no faith in him. Mostly I felt all alone.
Finally about two months ago one of my dearest friends came to me and told me that she had seen him the day before and he was drunk. Even she wasn't sure at first, he's that good at hiding it. She encouraged me to do something to make a change before the baby's birth. She told me how much she loved and supported me and my marriage. She also reminded me of the awsome responsibility I had to protect my child first and myself second.
The next day I asked my husband to leave and not to call or come back until he had come up with and started to act on a plan to be sober. It was the hardest , loneliest most excruciating thing I have ever done. He went to AA grudgingly. We talked the next day but I made him stay away. He went to another meeting and we had an even better talk the next day. On the third day he didn't go to a meeting or call his shrink or do anything to address the situation. I asked him to leave after we talked. I literally thought I might die of a broken heart. He finally got just how serious I was.
He's been sober for almost two months now and attends many meetings a week. He's like a person I used to know and forgot I missed. He's going to get to hold his child in his arms for the first time with no regrets or guilt or shame in his heart. I know we have a long hard road ahead but at least we're on it.
As to how this long tale relates to your situation. Please don't wait to make a change. I know you think two weeks is not enough time but it is. One day can change everything. You have to be strong for your baby and put all the responsibilty for making things right where it belongs, on your husband. Don't fall into the trap of telling yourself you knew how he was when you got together so you have to make the best of it (been there done that.) Don't convince yourself he's just freaked out and everything will be fine once he sees his sweet baby. Things are only going to get harder and more emotional in the first newborn weeks. I think all our new mamas can back me up on that. You are also going to be more vulnerable and less able to make decisions as you recover. Do this now.
I'm not telling you to give up on your marriage. I'm telling you to protect your child and yourself above all. The kind of emotional abuse you describe is just as devastating as physical abuse. It also sounds frightenlingly close to crossing the line into physical abuse. You don't deserve it and you should not be having it to happen to you. Your baby feels what you feel. He does not need to come into this world fearful and anxious.
I don't know very much about rage issues but I know a hell of a lot about other mental health issues (been there done that.) Has your husband been evaluated for anything like bipolar or borderline personality disorder? It sounds like these big swings in mood are not unusual in his life. There is help out there but it is now HIS job to find it and get it.
Anna, draw the line and then stand firmly behind it. Tell him clearly and firmly what steps he has to take to remain in your life. Make him responsible for figuring out how to do that. Don't make the calls, don't find the programs. Make him choose the life he really wants. It's going to hurt. Maybe even more than birthing your child but you have to do it. Set your limits and then set yourself free. You can only control one person and that is you. Let go of all the rest and trust your strenght to get you through.
I know this is very long and pretty dramatic but I feel so strongly about this. I too wish I could be with you in person to support you through this. I know how much the love of my family and friends have pulled me through the last few months. Reach out to me here and I'll even give you my phone number if you need it.
All my thoughts and fierce mama love are with you.
Sarah


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

Huey asked me to notify the may mamas---

Rhew Keppler greeted the world at 10:28 am...weighing in at a whopping 9 pounds 3 ounces!

Mom, Dad and Rhew are all happy and healthy, but tired. After several hours of labor at home, they arrived at the hospital
around 1:00 am. Rue took his time, but he is alert, content and beautiful newborn. He looks a lot like Huey and has plenty of
black hair.

Yay Huey and Rhew!


----------



## rapunnett (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi everyone!
I just happened onto this thread but am glad I did as I am a May mama too. Due date is May 26th but I have sneakign suspision I'll go earlier than that.

I am 36 dh is 36 ds is 4 and step dd is 12
I have a midwife, plan to have homebirth if all goes well, hospital is 5 minutes away if needed.
I'm starting to get a little nervous becuase ds was 23 hours of labour 3 hours hard pushing to no avail as he had his hand/arm wrapped around his head with a death grip on his opposite ear!! He came out eventually with forceps and a BIG episotomy (Spelling?) that I'm sure is to re-open as soon as i do the first push for this one - ugh!!

Anyways, I kind of feel guilty reading about your way too short mat leaves in the states. Ontario, Canada in January 2001 started with 1 year maternity and parental leave. Mother can take both or father can take one (up to 17 weeks I think) I'm taking both and actually hope to take some extra to finish off the school year for my ds, and go into some summer holidays with the family too.

Looking forward to seeing everyone's birth stories, I'll try to post too although it will be more difficult from home as ds always wants to play on computer as soon as I get onto it. Right now I am at work and it's too easy for me to post and read, with no little distractors around!!


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Congrats to Hueylene! Looking forward to hearing your birth story!!!


----------



## Lucydog6 (May 9, 2002)

I used to post on Hipmama. It's exciting to see that so many May Mommies have had there babies. I'm still hanging in here. Due date 5/22. I go to the doctor today so I guess I'll see if there's any progress.
Hope you're all well and I look forward to catching up with you all.
Katy.
(The Minneapolis girl who sings n a band


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

Congratulations Huey!! And welcome Rhew!

Good to see you again Lucydog - looks like we're due around the same time....

And welcome Rapunett! Lets hope this birth is a little more gentle than your last.


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

hey mamas! just wanted to let you know that i just posted pics of huey and rhew at mamatron!! go see...

if anyone else wants to post pics let me know and i'll help


----------



## islandgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

hi again,
just waiting around still, 3 days overdue. possibly carrying a tumor instead of a baby. saw midwife today and she wants to do a non-stress test/bioprofile on Mon...uggg...I went through my whole pregnancy without interventions or ultrasounds...oh well. kinda wish my mom wasn't here, it would be great if the baby was but I am tired of her hanging out with me. isn't that awful? I really envy you all who have delivered, having trouble with patience.


----------



## CosmicMama (Mar 7, 2002)

Hi everyone! I haven't been able to read posts in awhile - I was so busy at work recently training the temp who'll cover my maternity leave - didn't have a minute to breath. When I got home I was too exhausted to even look at the computer. But today is my fisrt day off of work - woo hoo! It felt so good to just relax and veg out. Of course, I'm sure I'll be going crazy if nothing happens after about a week. My due date is is 5/15 and I'm hoping it happens right around then.

Well- it was good to catch up with you all. Sounds like the new mamas are doing well- that is so good to hear - Congrats to Huey!!!! Sorry to hear that some of us are having harder times. BattleAxe- I hope you have managed to work out some something for yourself and that things are a little easier on you right now. - I'll be thinking of you and keeping you in my thoughts. Huey, thanks for sharing your story- that was very brave/thoughtful of you to do. Esperanza- I hope your PUPP's have gotten a little better - that sounds awful. I feel bad complaining about my discomfort when you are going through that.

Well, I was hoping for a mother's day babe- thought that would be so neat - but not sure it'll happen that soon... I'll keep everyone posted though. I'm going to check out the pictures on mamatron now - I'll check in soon. Take care all!


----------



## BattleAxe (Apr 15, 2002)

you women rock. thanks for the support - and huey, even though you're busy now caring for Rhew (CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!







) thank you so much for sharing your story. it meant a lot to me that you'd open up like that. I still don't know what I'm gonna do in the long run... I have told DH that things HAVE to change NOW... no concrete ultimatums yet (to be honest, I'm too exhausted for that kind of discussion at the moment) but I'm not trying to smooth things over anymore, either. we have a joint counseling appointment on Monday, and will see what happens then. he's still blaming me a lot for his behavior - I'm such a bitch cuz I'm pregnant - so I don't see much changing until that stops.

anyway - again, I'm so excited for you, huey! and thanks for the pix - gawd. awesome. I went to doc this morning - 1 cm dilated, no other changes, but I'm two weeks and a few days away and am suddenly in no hurry to bring Lazarus into this domestic mess... take your time, kid.


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

baby Huey is home!
It was the experience of many lifetimes. Profound, beautiful, terrifying, funny.
He is a rock star, so patient and kind to his fumbling mama (who cries every 12 hrs like clockwork)
I am feeling good and so awed and proud of this body. Things were not as smooth as they could have been. After a good start arrived at hospital 4cm 100% 0 station, ctx 3 min apart 45 to 50 sec. Labor slowed way down (tub worked too well!) After hours of painful ctx with no good increase in lenght or strength almost no change. At the advice of my awsome midwife and some serious soul searching I consented to pitocin and an epidural. Had to hold on for an hour of pitocin ctx before the epi. The pit began to work in almost no time and it was pretty frightening. The epidural was done flawlessly and so quickly. He got it in as soon as one ctx ended and I did not feel another one. Was able to pass out for 45 min. Woke up feeling more sensation in my legs and tightening but not pain. Got checked and I was complete in under two hours. Pushed for 1 hr 15 min. Felt every bit of it after the first few pushes. Was able to squat and push part of the time (thank you yoga goddess!) all with epi, iv, monitors ect. Rhew had a deceleration down to 70 just as his head was partially out. Midwife said we need to get this baby out then looked at nurse and said I'm going to have to cut. I had another plan. I pushed him out that instant without a contraction. It happened so fast it was unreal. His left fist was up next to his cheek. I HAD ONLY A MINOR ABRASION. No stiches needed. 9lb 3 oz 14 inch head 21 in long. The boy I always knew he was going to be.
I felt compelled to get this rough draft to you mamas in waiting asap. I want you to know that #1 no matter how it goes you can do it. #2 Trust your instinct to protect yourself don't feel like you have to stick to a plan you made before you knew the whole story #3 if you have to have interventions remember my experience as an example of how they don't have to be terrible. I still owned that birth and as you can tell I'm damn proud of myself. I think a big part of it was letting myself be in the moment after I made the decision to get the drugs. No regrets no second guesses no blame.

My midwife says she has no doubt the next one will be all me. It was so amazing I can't wait!

Umm yeah still a little jacked up.
Huey


----------



## CosmicMama (Mar 7, 2002)

Happy Mother's Day everyone!!! I was SO hoping Max would make his arrival today but it doesn't look like it's going to happen. I'm trying to be patient and realize he'll come when he's ready.

Huey- amazing story! Sounds like you did a GREAT job! That is great you were still able to squat and very encouraging w/ your good size boy that you didn't have any major tearing. You go girl! I LOVED the pictures of Rhew- you must be so in love- I can't wait for my turn!!

BattleAxe-glad you are taking steps.... I can imagine how exhausting it all must be for you but you sound like one strong woman and we are still all rooting for you.

That's all - just a quick post to say Happy Mom's Day to all (those lucky enough to be able to hold their little ones and those of us still waiting).

Hope to have my news for you soon!!


----------



## starkitty (Apr 23, 2002)

Happy Day to all mamas! Congradulations Heuey!
Wonderful birth story, It gave me lot's of comfort and piece of mind because as I'm 12 days overdue it looks like this birth will not be as un-medical as I hoped. I'm sooo glad everything went well for you. Our induction is set for Tuesday, I totally trust my midwives and my body. I believe it will be a wonderful expierence, at this point I just want my baby!
DH was so sweet this morning, he gave me a Mothers Day card from him and suprised me with another one from Baby. I was already crying from, who knows? and then he made me just bawl!!!!!!!!
I'm all better now, we're going to have one more Sunday as just us.
Take Care,
Nikki


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

great story huey! thanks for posting so quick! you actually inspired me to finally write satchel's birth story. i also thought it would be a nice way to celebrate mother's day. dh has been great today--he is changing all of the diapers and is totally entertaining the baby while i do this.

anyways--here goes. warning, it is LONG, but hey, i was in labor for 36 hours! hope you like it:

Mother's Day 2002

Well I think it is only fitting that I write down Satchel's birth story today. Hard to believe that he has been here for three weeks. It feels like forever ago that I actually gave birth to him and I can hardly remember what things were like before he arrived.

A little prologue: Satchel's due date was May 7th, but I was really convinced that I was going to have an Aries, so I had "picked" the weekend of April 20th to go into labor. All signs had pointed to us having a boy and we had referred to my belly as Satchel for months, but I thought that if the baby was an Aries, surely it would be a girl-our little Keiko. Friday the 19th I woke up feeling very mucous-y. I didn't see my mucous plug or anything, but I felt like "something" was happening. I got up as usual and went to work and I was actually excited because I knew that my friends at work were throwing me a "surprise" baby shower. The shower was great-lots of good food and way more gifts than I ever expected. Everyone kept asking if it was my last day at work and I just smiled and said, "Maybe." When I left for the day, I grabbed my day planner and a few other things I knew I would need just in case I didn't make it back.

Saturday morning Warren and I slept in. When I got up to go to the bathroom I felt a very weird sensation. "Warren, I think I just peed on myself," I said. It seemed strange but I continued on with my morning rituals. Warren planned a motorcycle ride with Monty and I planned on going to Earth Day at the Shell. As I was tooling around getting ready, I had the sensation of peeing on myself several more times. I called one of my midwives, Martina, and said, "Uh, what does it feel like when your water breaks?" She laughed at me and said she'd be by to check me in about an hour. As Warren was leaving I said, "Honey, I think my water just broke so please check your cell phone every 15 minutes or so." He got a goofy, excited look on his face and seemed a bit speechless. I encouraged him to go ahead and go, but to check in with me on a regular basis.

Martina arrived around noon and confirmed that my water had indeed broken! Yay! I knew it! An Aries. And possibly a girl afterall. Martina warned me that it might be a long labor and not to get too excited because I hadn't even had a contraction yet. She gave me some homeopathic pills to take and gave me her cell phone number. "Don't start calling everyone," she said, "Your baby might not be here until tomorrow." I tried to stay calm but as soon as she left, I called my best friend Marlinee. "Hey, what's up?" I said. After some chit chat I said, "So, uh, guess what? My water broke." She couldn't believe it. I told her not to get too excited because it could be awhile and then we got into the Aries discussion. From the get go Marlinee was convinced I was having a boy, but even she started to have her doubts. Next I called my mom and gave her the same spiel. I made her promise not to tell anyone, but within minutes both my sisters knew. Oh well. My final phone call was to Vanessa, my good friend who is a practicing midwife in California. I gave her a play by play. As we were talking I noticed that my lower back was really hurting. "You may want to crawl around on the floor some," she said, "Just in case the baby is facing the wrong way." We hung up and I did as she said.

It took about an hour or two of back pain for me to realize that what I was feeling were actually contractions! DOH! I called Martina to let her know and pulled out my birth ball. Warren called and I suggested that he come home. I sat on the birth ball in the livingroom, in the bedroom, in the diningroom...it didn't much matter. I was starting to get uncomfortable. I called Warren, "Come home NOW," I said. He did.

"We have to hang up the pictures!" I said. Warren dutifully opened the closet and pulled out the stack of posterboards that my friends had decorated for my blessingway. One by one he hung them on the wall facing my bed. Next, I got the candles from my blessingway and put them under the posters along with the magic wands. Ok I was all set. Warren started timing my contractions. They were anywhere from 2 minutes apart to 15.

"Maybe I just take a peek at Linda Goodman's Love Signs one more time," I thought to myself. Well I must have thought it out loud because Warren brought me the book. Much to my surprise I discovered that the cut off for Aries was April 20th, not April 21st as I had thought. By this time it was almost 5:00pm and a pre-midnight delivery seemed like a long shot.

We went on as usual, with the exception of 10-12 contractions an hour. Warren made dinner, tofu stir fry, and I parked myself in front of the TV and tried to watch my newest favorite show, "Trading Spaces." It was hard to eat and even harder to keep up with "Trading Spaces," even though it was their first ever celebrity edition. I called Martina and she came by at 9:30pm. She seemed pleased with my progress, but informed me that since I was still able to talk through my contractions that I still had a ways to go. She suggested that I try to sleep.

I tried, I really did. Poor Warren, every time he'd doze off and start to snore I'd wake him up by moaning or whining or something. By 1:00am I was beside myself and we were starting to get mad at each other. I was mad at him because he was sleepy and couldn't make the pain stop and he was mad at me because I was mad at him I guess. Martina said she'd be right over and suggested that I get in the shower. That was the best shower I have ever had. I must have stayed in at least 20 minutes because when I got out Martina was there.

The rest of the night is kind of a blur. I must have been in what they call "Labor Land." Around 5:30am Martina thought it wouldn't be much longer-the head was low, I was dilated 5cm, 100% effaced (I just made up those stats as I really don't remember what they were exactly)-and she called Kim and Casie, the other midwives. She said it was probably too early to call my mom, but we were definitely making progress.

I remember Kim and Casie arriving and the sun coming up. I think Martina took a nap and Kim and Casie took turns rubbing my back, massaging my hands, encouraging me, etc. At 9:00am I told Warren he better call my mom and Marlinee to let them know I was still trying to get the baby out. At this point the general theory was that the baby's head was turned the wrong direction, thus making it difficult to get out.

The afternoon is a blur of homeopathic pills, herbal tea, dried fruit, baths, wardrobe changes, hanging on my husband, hanging on each midwife, leaning against every wall in the house, and begging for more counter pressure on my back. Finally at 4:00pm, Martina decided I needed a change of scenery. I threw a maternity dress over my t-shirt and we headed out the front door for a walk. I put one arm around Casie and one arm around Martina and we made our way down the street. Every few minutes I would have to stop, hug one of them while the other pushed on my back, and push with all my might. Being the president of the neighborhood association and living across the street from a pretty crowded movie theater made me feel a bit self conscious, but I had no choice. I had to get the baby out. "Come on Bumpy," I said, "Come out." I was calling him "Bumpy" because I was sure his head was going to be completely deformed from being lodged in my pelvis for so long.

Back inside, I continued to push. I pushed on the toilet, in the bedroom, and in the diningroom. I remember that there were chux pads everywhere and that at some point I was no longer embarrassed to be standing up in my diningroom peeing on the floor. Every once in a while a big wave of amniotic fluid would spew out. Since I seemed to be still making progress, although slowly, the midwives made the decision to try more "drastic" measures. I agreed to an enema. Soon I was pooping in every room in the house and not giving it a second thought. I think at some point my mom popped in and maybe my sister too, but they quickly left once they could see I was ok, and still very pregnant.

When the sun began to set I had a moment of dispair. Afterall, I had seen the sun set once already. I looked at Martina and asked her if she really thought I was going to get this baby out. She said yes. Then I looked at Casie. "You're doing great," she said. And Kim said, "Stacey, you are going to have your baby today." Then I burst into tears. I think for the first time in 30 hours it finally dawned on me that I WAS going to have a baby.

We all hunkered down and decided to get the baby out. Warren and I got on the bed and I sat between his legs like I had seen on all the birth videos and pushed with each contraction. Martina had her hands inside me, pulling my pubic bones apart, doing everything in her power to get the baby out. After a few contractions like that, they decided that a new position was in order. I actually got on all fours like I'd seen in the birth videos that I swore I'd never replicate. It was hopeless, I felt like a donkey. In the end, I got off the bed and squatted with Casie's support. I felt like I was in a scene from the Red Tent and that my Cameroonian "mom" would be proud of me. Warren sat on the edge of the bed and held my hand.

I pushed and screamed my guts out with every contraction. Kim was holding my legs apart and Martina was still pushing my pelvic bones apart and every time she pulled her hands out I thought it was the baby. Everyone was telling me how great I was doing and how close the baby was, but I didn't believe them. Then I noticed Kim frantically getting her things in order-a pot of boiling water maybe- and at that point I actually believed that the baby was going to come out. With my next push, the baby's head crowned. They held up a mirror so I could see, but I wanted to see my whole baby. I started pushing ferociously until I felt the famed "ring of fire". It felt awesome. It was the best feeling in the whole world, because I knew it was really my baby's head this time and not Martina's hands. I heard Warren exclaim, "It's the baby's head!" and I pushed one more time as hard as I could and his whole little body came out. Before I knew it, he was in my arms. He looked strangely familiar, or just like I thought he should look. He had a head full of dark hair, and was a mini-Warren. He even looked a little Asian as I had hoped. I knew it was Satchel even before someone spread his legs to be sure. I did it. I really did it. And yes, I'd do it again. Just not right away!


----------



## Electricita (Apr 17, 2002)

Baby Liva is home!

On May 6th, at 6:36 my precious red-haired daughter (just as in the dream I had months ago) shot out like a cannonball in a single contraction weighing in at 4 kilos (about 9 pounds) and 56 cms (erhm?) after 21 hours of labor - three in the hospital, where I showed up 8 cms dilated...(you have to be ten, dunno inches?) Stitches - I got'em.

As I laid in the tub, she danced her way out of the womb to the sound of the MC5's "Let Me Try" and Otis Redding's "Dark End of The Street", Rolling Stones' "Wild Horses" and other mellow favorites...

Three days later we drew the name Liva Sofie from her dad's hat winning out over the other name we had deadlocked on, Vita Sofie. She is gorgeous and I still can't believe we made something that perfect. She only cries when she wants food, attention or a clean diaper and already sleeps four hour stints since my milk came in good two nights ago.

We had to stay at the hospital for a week as she developed a temperature on the first night and had an increased bacteria count so she was put on preventive antibiotics - these were administered at the neonatal ward where my big buddha baby lay between 2 pound preemies...Ladies, if I have another one (and right now I want 10) I will take each over-due day with a smile after seeing what some people have to deal with....

I will tell you more about that experience later and post a picture on mamatron even though I dont want to upset anyone that my girl stole all the pretty in the world so there's nothing left for the ones to come.... but I have only been here at the house with her for a few hours and right now I think I am going to go join my two sleeping darlings in the bedroom and get some shuteye...

Lots of powerful contractions and speedy deliveries to all of you!


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations Electricita!









Thanks for sharing your birthstory staleyg, I was wondering what such a long labor was like.

I hope to be joining you new mammas soon!


----------



## BattleAxe (Apr 15, 2002)

MAMAS!!!! Happy mother's day! Congratulations, Electricita - I am glad there was enough pretty in the world for your babe!







What a calm birth that must have been, though I'm sorry to hear Liva had to stay at the hospital for a while. Hope everything is okay now.

Staley, thank you for posting your story - not only was it beautifully written and totally inspiring, it also made the whole 36-hour-labor thing seem, well, possible somehow. Especially with the great support you had - brava to your midwives and DH, and to you!!! Oh, and I gotta tell you that we Aries-Taurus cusp babies (I'm 4/22) are fabulous - you'll find out!

Huey, thanks for the note about interventions. I've been fearing them a lot lately, and realized when I read your line, "trust your instinct," that I haven't been trusting anything lately. You reminded me that it's all about bringing the baby into the world - not about control or "the perfect experience" or anything else. What's perfect is holding your baby for the first time and making eye contact... okay, gonna cry here. Anyway, thanks again, Huey!

CosmicMama, I was hoping for a Mom's Day baby, too, but, yeah, he'll come when he's ready. I felt twinge-y and had some back achiness this morning, but that went away pretty quickly. I've been pretty active today, but Laz has been extremely quiet - too quiet for a while, so I started massaging my belly and trying to get him to squiggle... nothing. Then I sat down at the computer and put on some classical music... either the kid hates it or loves it, because it seems to work every time! Such a relief, even though he's still not moving much (now I'm kinda relieved that I have a nonstress test scheduled for tomorrow). Anyway, I think I have another week to go, at least, more likely two. But I'm READY - I assembled the car seat and stroller today - one more thing checked off the list....

StarKitty, I just got a big package of birth vibes that I'll forward on to you - you deserve a fast, easy birth for hanging in there an extra two weeks!! If you do have the induction on Tuesday, best of luck. In the meantime, I hope you enjoyed your "free" Sunday... :2

IslandGirl, I'll save some of those birth vibes and send them along to you... hang in there, but don't work TOO hard to keep the peace with Mom et al. - you'll need all that energy for labor!

-love to all, anna


----------



## esperanza (Apr 17, 2002)

holy jeez! babies, babies, everywhere! congratulations electricita! sofie is the first name of one of our little girls! congratulations huey! thanks for the birth story staley, it was definitely inspiring.

still jealous and waiting here! we're at 36 and a half weeks now. one or another we're going to have this baby by the 26th, because that will be 38 weeks and at that point we are inducing if nothing else. my PUPPP rash is getting better, now i just look like i'm recovering from chicken pox!

these kids are active! they have been squirming and moving and kicking as much as they can in the past few days, it seems like. and LOTS of cervix pushing, so hopefully when we have our appt. tomorrow she will have some news for us. my ligaments underneath and on the sides of my belly are all kinds of stretched. painful. my feet have started to swell up a little too, which i was dreading because my mom had serious issues with that when she was pregnant with me.
so glad to have you all. you give me hope that pregnancy does not last forever!


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Well, today is my due date. SO tired of waiting. I'm having lots and lots of Braxton Hicks contractions. When will this baby come? sigh. So far, no nesting instinct or any other signs for that matter. I'm so impatient and its so hard to wait. So glad to have other mammas to wait with here.


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Congrats to the new mama's!i'm sitting here with my beautiful Opal in my lap.She is opening her eyes more and focusing way better.She is already 10lbs and she is just 2 weeks.She makes the cutest little squeaky noises when she talks to us.

I never realized how hard it was for my body to carry her for that extra few weeks until now.Mentally i was at the end of my rope but having my body back is such a blessing.I can bend over again!But the aftermath is a bit startling.My belly stretched to scary lengths and now i have marks like up to my boobs!If she would've came on time they wouldn't be there!Now it's time to lose all this weight.Yes i love,love,love my new babe but when you can't fit into a darn thing it is a bit frustrating.

So, here are some gentle birthing vibes to those in waiting!My b-day is May 20 and a great day to have a kid!


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

Electricita - CONGRATULATIONS!! I love the name too, and i'm so happy for you guys.

Thank you for the birth story Staley - i love reading them and yours was great.

Ravenmoon- I'm glad Opal is doing so well! I hear the tummy looks like a fallen souffle after birth, i'm trying to prepare myself for that. Its worth it though!

Hang in there Serenity, and Islandgirl and Starkitty....you are super close and it will be good.

Huey - Rhew is a lucky lil guy.....thanks for the insights too.

Playfulmama/Lisa D - how are you? do you have the baby?!


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Hey Staley could you help me post some pics on Mamatron of Opal?I'm already registered over there but i haven't a clue of how to post pics.Let me know and i can email you pics or if you can tell me how to do it.Thanks!


----------



## Pinfeather (Mar 7, 2002)

Well, I woke up in labor this morning. Contractions all day from 4-7 minutes apart, pain, it's all good. Called the MW. Got Isa up and made breakfast. Then it's like I clenched up. After visiting twice w/ MW, we came to the conclusion that Isa was stressing me out so much that I was stalling.







SO, back to the drawing board. Baby is way down, had some bloody show, still no more than about 2cm and 25% though. Suck suck. I've been contracting on and off here tonight, and i've been trying to relax, but the MW says it could be another week.
BUT she and her assistant took me to the bedroom and massaged me! It was AWESOME! They talked and laughed and massaged my hands, feet, legs, back, oh it was heaven. I had made dinner in anticipation, so we ate a bit and hung out. Then everyone went home. So that was my day. I'm still waiting around to see if I get revved up again.


----------



## Electricita (Apr 17, 2002)

Hang in there Ruhiel, you're almost there! You'll be holding that baby before you know it!

So it's day two here at the house and we are loving it. I am waiting for the other shoe to drop: She eats, she hangs out and wants entertainment and she wants a new diaper. If she gets those things, you don't hear one complaint from her. Her dad is great with her, does everything but feed her and loves being around her. He is already saying that he wants to stay home with her when I go back to work (probably when she is 7 months) - and unless he lucks into a kickass job before then, there is no reason why he shouldn't.

And - I almost hate to say it but this comes from someone who has been trying to lose 20 pounds for 10 years - to have that same amount come off in a single week (sure, baby and lotsa other things figured into those pounds) and be only 4 pounds off my pre-preggers (over)weight feels really damn good...

Maybe Nemesis will come down on my ass hard later - maybe it's just my turn to get lucky!


----------



## playfulmama (Apr 15, 2002)

hi all, don't yet have time to read all the posts for the past week... later ; )!

we are the proud parents of Tyla, born Wednesday May 8 (emergency c section). Just got home from the hopital on sunday and am happy to report we are both healthy and happy... and a tad tired from nursing (but so glad my milk finally came in).

missed you all

can't wait to catch up!

xoxo lisa d.


----------



## FiberChick (Apr 18, 2002)

ok first off congrats to all the new mamas!!!
I haven't been on for a while but WOW!!
And Staley's birth story was great.
But, it was the talk of necessary interventions that made me finally get down to my birth story---6 weeks later!
I had just about every intervention I didn't want but it saved me and my darling baby and I'm glad for it. Never say never and the end justifies the means.

On thursday (March 28), I went in for an appt with my midwife. Up until then it had been a "model" pregnancy. At this visit my blood pressure was super high after being low every other visit.
The midwife sent me to the hospital for a 24 hour observation and urine collection (you have to save all urine on ice for 24 hrs).
All the blood work came back good, no kidney or liver failure, and the strip from the baby monitor looked good. They were going to release me fri morning, but my bp stayed high even overnight. The mw was preparing me for mandatory bedrest for the rest of the month.

Fri morning the midwife and OB/GYN (who had now been called in)came in to talk about the options of perhaps needing to induce early, within a week even. They didn't release me, bp was still sky high. They had done another sonogram and told me that the was very small for gestational age, a significant drop from the last sono.
We talked about an amnio to check if the baby's lungs were developed. I wanted to know for his sake but had always said that I would NEVER have an amnio. We should have guessed the trouble we were in when the mw said "if you do the amnio today and his lungs are ready, the OB will want to induce tonight." Yikes!
So we chose to wait until sat am.

sat morning we went for the amnio. My mw came too and was so great but I was so terrified of the needle that I couldn't stop shaking and hyperventilating. Every time I moved, it made the amnio hurt, it probably wouldn't have hurt nearly at all if I had been calm. ugh.
Results came back in the afternoon-- the lungs were ready! My mw showed us his growth charts from the sonograms (we'd had to have several because of this thing they had seen in the placenta at the first sonogram). The baby was in the 10th percentile which means he was super small. So we decided to induce that night. This required some cytotec started in the afternoon to prep my cervix for the pitocin to come later that night and early morning.
Well, the cytotec got some minor contractions going on its own and after just the first dose, we were seeing it on the monitor.
Problems arose when the baby's heart rate started to slow way down just after each mini-contraction. We weren't even in labor yet and he couldn't handle it. Meanwhile the bp was going up too.
The OB came back to the hospital at around 10:15 pm and said that he thought we should do a c-section. He said that we could wait, but that it was his opinion that we would end up with a c-section either way. If we waited, it might have to be even more of an emergency than it would be now.
So, we said, "okay, let's do it". The Dr. said he'd call in the surgical team. It seemed like minutes later and everyone was there, ready to go.
Everything was going so fast! The anesthesiologist came in and gave us the option of a spinal or general anesthesia. I was so afraid that if I only had the spinal I would freak out so much that it would compromise the surgery (I am really afraid of needles and cutting of any sort). He assured me that it wouldn't, that I wouldn't be able to move from the waist down and that it would be okay. So, since I wanted DH to be able to be there too, I said okay to the spinal.

We got into surgery and got the spinal. I stayed still long enough for him to get the needle in my back with the help of my ever-so-calm midwife.
They started going and I could feel a lot of tugging and pulling, but it really hurt (it turned out that I only got a 'light' spinal because of the size and condition of the baby).
When the baby was going to come out they told DH and he stood up to look over the curtain. That was the best part of the whole thing for me. DH was nearly sobbing, he kept saying, "Oh, Rach, oh, wow, there's the baby, he's beautiful!" and stuff like that. Just watching his face was so cool.

After that they were stitching me up and I thought I wanted DH to go with the baby to the nursery. That was what we had decided, but when it came time, I balked. So, my mw came to the rescue again and offered to follow the pediatrician with the baby.
Later, she came back and DH left. I was in the recovery room and since the spinal had been light I could already feel stuff. I would have been able to go down to be with them early ( I had been really concerned about that first hour of bonding), except that the nurses couldn't program the morphine pump right (it was a new machine).
So, after my initial dose of pain killers, there I was waiting for my morphine and dying of pain. The nurse tried to call the doctor to approve more morphine while they were trying to get the damn machine working, but he was in surgery on another c-section. Finally, they called over to the operating room and asked for more morphine. The doctor said "give her whatever she needs" Thank God for him!!!
Well, they finally got the thing working but by the time I got back to the room and the baby, he was asleep. I was so frustrated and angry and in pain, it was horrible. But when I held Seth for the first time it was so wonderful. My DH asked, "are you in pain?" and I reportedly said, "Yes, but it doesn't matter anymore."

I still feel sad about not having the birth I wanted, it shows up at wierd times,but I'm so happy that Seth is healthy and with us. I couldn't have waited another month on bed rest without going insane.

so, that's my story, sorry it was so long.
I posted pics on mamatron today too, with Staley's expert assistance.


----------



## esperanza (Apr 17, 2002)

hi everyone-

congratulations lisa d!!!! i'm so glad you and your baby are both doing well.

fiber, what a great birth story. i'm determined to stay happy about our birth even though it may well be an internventions-heavy one. even if the first baby comes out smoothly, very often the second baby finds herself with so much more room in the uterus that she flips all around and gets difficult! sometimes women have to have a vaginal birth, and then a cesarean afterwards for the second one......wow.

went to our doctor yesterday and my cervix is still all closed. we were all surprised! have another appt on monday to have a sonogram and check the babies' position and size in preparation for inducing once we hit 38 weeks. we were a little disappointed that we are still not getting to see our babies yet, so we went to see "spiderman". it was pretty good and i managed to hold my potty-urges until it was over!

i told my husband yesterday that one of his post-birth responsibilities was going to be logging in here and telling you how it goes! i'm so glad to have kept this support and it really does lift my spirits every time one of us comes the other side and emerges a proud and healthy mother!

lots of love and luck and hugs to everyone!


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

i'm on my way to post a pic of ravenmoon's opal luna at mamatron! come see the cutie


----------



## Electricita (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't know how to find the May baby pictures on Mamatron....? Could someone post a direct link?


----------



## FiberChick (Apr 18, 2002)

Electricita (and anyone else)
here's a link.
http://www.mamatron.org/viewtopic.php?t=1457


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Mamatron was put together by Mamavegan after Hipmama went down.It is a great place.


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

Playful/Lisa D - I LOVE the name Tyla and i'm so glad your baby is here!
I love reading the birth stories....


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

Starshine/Katey-kat - are you still here? How are you? I don't think we've heard from you in a while.....


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

annared the best way to get your pics online with a regular camera is to have them developed by an online source like snapfish or ofoto or shutterfly. they will develop your film for free and post your pics online. once they are online you can download them on your home computer and also post them anywhere you want. just go to the website (www.snapfish.com, etc.) and sign up. they'll send you film mailers. if that makes no sense pm me and i'll try to explain it better!


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

Hey MAy mamas in waiting-
I just want to let you knnow I'm thinking about you all. It won't be long now. I feel another flurry of births about to happen.
I thought of three more things to tell you that might be helpful if you are going to the hospital to birth.
1) Even though you will probably cry and feel evil it's ok to send the baby to the nursery for a little bit. As long as you trust the nurses to bring him back at a specific time or when he's hungry (say 2hrs max.) you'll all be fine. It turned out to be the only way I slept for even like 30 min because I was so wired when he was in the room. It was like being on drugs, I had heart palpatations and I could feel my blood in my veins.
2) At some point (I reccomend the middle of the 2nd night) do aforementioned step 1 and go outside the hospital with your partner for five minutes and breathe. I was totally loosing my shit at about midnight and the night air really helped me calm down. Air conditioning and hospital air makes you nuts I'm convinced.
3) Take your own toilet paper or wipes to the hospital!
That is all
Huey


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

Ok real quick cause I was loosing track
May Babies and their Mamas

FiberChick -Seth
Staleyg-Satchel
Playfulmama/Lisad- Tyla
Huey-Rhew
Ravenmoon-Opal
Electricita-Livia

mamas in waiting
BattleAxe
AnnaRed
Esperanza
Starkitty
islandgirl
lucydog6

Oy I forgot to write em down. If I forgot you it was all the hormones! We are all pushing for you. Quote this message and add yourself (and bebe if needed) if I left you off

Huey


----------



## islandgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

Well, I was just going to get on and tell you all that baby Jake Bryan finally made it to this world but reading the other inspiring stories, guess i should post mine.
You all will not imagine that I gave birth VBAC (first baby stillborn at 39 weeks July 2000) to Jake who was 11 lb, 5 oz...if I can do that, we women can truly do anything!!
On mother's day I was pretty well resigned to the fact that I was permanently pregnant. At 8:00 pm however my amniotic fluid was leaking (I thought) and I was having light (I could talk) contractions that were 2-3 min. apart and finally not stopping with moving around. I called my midwife and she thought I sounded so normal that she suggested trying to get some sleep and come see her at the hospital in the AM to check if I really had ruptured my membranes. They really ruptured big time down my legs while I was on the phone with her but she suggested the same plan. I was in complete denial so said ok, and hung up. My mother, however was convinced that this was it and packing up the car with my husband, Mark. About 10 min. later I was starting to think this was more than just a beginning as well and agreed to get in the car. The hospital is a 40 min. trip and by the time I got there I was not very happy. Another big flow of amniotic fluid in the parking lot and 3 or 4 big contractions on the way up to the maternity floor. Sure enough, I was 7 cm and 90% when they checked me around 9:30pm. It all went so fast, there were so many people there. I just kept saying I feel like I gotta shit over and over, I had the pushing urge even before I hit 10 and they were trying to get me not too. They finally said go for it and push and that was way better although physically hard. I mainly hung on the birthing bar and had a bowel movement for 1 hour and 15 min. Then they asked me to get into the bed (was on my side for the birth) and push the baby out "no more fooling around" said someone because "the heartrate was dropping". I pushed like an amazon 2x and he was OUT! I could not believe my ears when he started to cry! I also couldn't believe it was a boy (I've gotten over that one real quick). He was born at 12:24 am on the 13th. Best mother's day gift ever. Guess I was a real star cuz biggest vaginal birth this year at this hospital, + no drugs. I did tear pretty bad and have stitches and hemmoroids but it was worth it. Have another? Not as sure as some of the other mommies, it was pretty rough! But Jake is simply awesome!!!


----------



## starkitty (Apr 23, 2002)

AVA GRACE IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I went into labor Sunday evening and she came into the world at 9:44 p.m. Monday. Just missing my scheduled induction,thank goddess. Her birth was amazing,painful,beautiful and fabulous. I don't have enough words to describe the expiernce. I feel like a trillion billion bucks. I will have the birth story to share soon.
Ms. Ava was born on May 13, 2002 and weighed in at 7 lbs. 12 oz. She is 20 and 1/2 inches long.
She's sooooo delicious!
Thanks for all the loving vibes.
Good luck and congrats to all new moms!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

Go Islandgirl and Starkitty! Welcome Jake Bryan and Ava Grace









Wow....11.5 pounds...damn girl you are Xena. That is very inspiring.

Can't wait to hear your story too Starkitty.....


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for sharing your birth story Islandgirl, I'm beyond impressed.









How cool that he was born on Mother's day too!

Congrats to Starkitty too, another Mother's day babe!

Hueylene, I'm still a May mama in waiting. Hope that changes real soon!


----------



## playfulmama (Apr 15, 2002)

hi mamas! i have been a bit overwhelmed and am still adjusting to breastfeeding... this gets easier i'm told! and really it is every day!

fiberchick, thanks so much for sharing your birth story... i can relate to alot in it but probably most to having a beautiful growing babe!

congrats islandgirl and starkitty!

hang in there anna red... your little one is coming soon... get lots of rest!


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

congrats island girl and starkitty! yall rock! can't wait to see pics and here more!

huey i think you forgot ruhiel/pinfeather and urskek. i know urskek doesn't check here but she had a baby boy sagacious and ruhiel may or may not have hadhers--i think she stopped posting here too maybe.

so exciting to hear everyone's stories!!


----------



## BattleAxe (Apr 15, 2002)

yay - more babies!!!!! congrats, starkitty, on your beautiful Ava Grace - I love that name! and congrats to you, islandgirl, for bringing Jake into the world... wow!!! Hope you new mamas and babes are doing well.

-just realized I haven't posted in a while - Lisa/playfulmama, I owe you a big congratulations, too! Wow, again!!!! All you mamas have given me a lot of inspiration...

There was a slight chance I was gonna join the mama ranks yesterday - Monday's nonstress test showed one (minor) deceleration, and my fluid was on the low side, but the nurse noted that I was probably a bit dehydrated because it was almost 100 degrees here on Sunday and Monday was hot, too. So I went home and waited for Thursday's test; if anything showed up then, they'd send me "upstairs" (labor & delivery) for observation and possibly induction. Well, as much as I've railed against "unnecessary" interventions, I felt ready yesterday to start having this baby! But everything looked fine on both the NST and the ultrasound (god is his face cute!), so here I am, still a mama in waiting. I really shouldn't complain - my due date is May 27th, still 10 days away - but I'm huge and tired and achey and really anxious to meet this baby! I'f I'm gonna be sleepless half the night anyway, I want some company!

So, Serenity, I'm still here to keep you company! You too, Peggianne and Esperanza and LucyDog! (hope I didn't leave anyone out...) Ruhiel/Pinfeather, I have a feeling that you've had your babe given that you were having contractions and stuff, and hope everything went well - but if I'm wrong, we're here for you! And enjoy those massages... mmmmm.

-love, anna


----------



## Pinfeather (Mar 7, 2002)

I haven't been posting because i'm disillusioned. JAYZUZ I"M GOING TO BE PREGNANT FOREVER!!!
Anyway...
**** waiting. Dropping bits of mucous everywhere, but still no baby. grrr.


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Hueylene_
*Ok real quick cause I was loosing track
May Babies and their Mamas

FiberChick -Seth
Staleyg-Satchel
Playfulmama/Lisad- Tyla
Huey-Rhew
Ravenmoon-Opal
Electricita-Livia
urskek- Sagacious
Islandgirl- Jake
Starkitty-Ava

mamas in waiting
BattleAxe
AnnaRed
Esperanza
Serenity
Ruhiel

lucydog6

Oy I forgot to write em down. If I forgot you it was all the hormones! We are all pushing for you. Quote this message and add yourself (and bebe if needed) if I left you off

Huey*


----------



## Mneek (Apr 13, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Hueylene_
*Ok real quick cause I was loosing track
May Babies and their Mamas

FiberChick -Seth
Staleyg-Satchel
Playfulmama/Lisad- Tyla
Huey-Rhew
Ravenmoon-Opal
Electricita-Livia
urskek- Sagacious
Islandgirl- Jake
Starkitty-Ava

mamas in waiting
BattleAxe
AnnaRed
Esperanza
Serenity
Ruhiel

lucydog6

Oy I forgot to write em down. If I forgot you it was all the hormones! We are all pushing for you. Quote this message and add yourself (and bebe if needed) if I left you off

Huey*
There's me, though I've been mostly a lurker.
Mneek-Noah


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

thanks for the update huey. i can't wait for your new, improved spreadsheet--names, weights, lengths, birthdays, hours of sleep, favorite colors, etc. JUST KIDDING!

hang in there ruhiel!!!!! i'm sure whoever's in your tummy will be worth the wait


----------



## esperanza (Apr 17, 2002)

ok, finally some news!

we went to the doctor's this morning and i am at 1-2 cms dilation. we are checking into the hospital at 7:15 wednesday morning to induce. so hopefully, these girls will make their appearance sometime on wednesday! i can't believe it! dh is excited because then the girls will be geminis!

so now i'm jsut sitting here, exhausted but excited and wondering how i'm going to make it until wednesday. wish me luck everyone! good luck to everyone! congrats to everyone who has given birth since i last posted


----------



## CosmicMama (Mar 7, 2002)

Don't forget about me- I'm still hanging in there and wishing I was joining all you Mama's lucky enough to meet your little ones (Congrats to all!). I keep hoping everynight is the night - but no luck so far. My Dad is coming this weekend from Ohio for a visit to see the babe - I hope he gets to meet him since he doesn't get up here too often.


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm still here too....due on friday-ish. I'm done nesting...its all i can do to get the laundry to the basement. I just veg and sleep and wait. Its not so bad....its sort of nice to have slowed down a bit.


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

oh mamas you are doing SO great-
I know the waiting is tourture. Cry when you need to there is no better tension breaker. Well maybe sex if you both feel up to it...
I was really unsure when my labor started. I thought it was the chili dog I had for lunch. I had some bloody show but that was due to an internal check in the morning. I was in light early labor for several hours before I was sure. I did loose a big ole chunk of mucous eventually and that pretty much sealed the deal in my mind. My water broke at about 6 am (11 hours into it) in a rather dramatic fashion. I was in the bed, by my choice, when during a contraction I threw up and my water broke all at the same time. A bit much to take at one time.
I thought I'd "know" when it was starting but it's a lot to get your brain around. Nothing you do will make you stop wondering about it. It will happen though.
The one thing I wish I had done in the last days was write more. I kept a journal up until about two weeks before the birth. I know I'll never remember how I felt then.
I'm sending good thoughts to you all.
HUey


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Hey everyone! Baby is finally here! Evan was born on May 20th. It was a 44 hour labor for me, still trying to process what happened, so birth story to follow after some time. We're all healthy, happy, and tired!


----------



## Pinfeather (Mar 7, 2002)

[email protected]
Congratulations, Serenity! What a labor!

I'm going to be pregnant forever.
timly said, upon my exit from the shower, "Moses on a motorbike, sweetie. You can't get any bigger or you're going to split."

So that about sums it up.


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

congrats serenity!! 44 hours--dang you've even got me beat (36). can't wait to hear the details! welcome to the world evan!

hang in there ruhiel!! sending major contraction vibes your way...


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Yay!That's my birthday too.The mystical Taurus/Gemini cusp baby!Congrats.I can not figure out how women can deal with that long of a labor without going nuts.My 45 minutes of active labor was so fast and furious i didn't think i would make it myself!Enjoy the babe.


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

Congratulations Serenity! Welcome Evan! I look forward to hearing the tale.....


----------



## Electricita (Apr 17, 2002)

...Should we be starting a new forum for the May mamas who are mamas (not that everyone can't join?) and start talking baby issues? Or is there another one you guys have gone to - I get ovewhelmed with the many boards here, haven't looked at any other ones...

For example: My daugther is a heat seeking missile. Try to put her down to sleep in her carrier and she immediately opens her eyes and does the hungry baby bird dance...But leave her on my arm or in my lap (where she sleeps right now), she will sleep sweetly - which is why at 1 PM I have only just managed to eat the bagel I toasted at 11 and drink my (now cold) coffee. Only other thing that works is to roll her in her pram (yesterday we even went across the bay to Sweden and shopped up a storm - my girl's an international traveller at 2 1/2 weeks!) but that entails both my arms too - and if the pram stops for more than a few secs she's up again!

Another thing: She binges and purges! Usually at night, when she just won't stop eating until she throws up (no not spits up, it comes out her nose too!) and then wants more...I got nervous about dehydration but the nurse said not to worry as long as she keeps eating, and she certainly does - that way she keeps me occupied for about 3 hours every night as she starts over when the first meal has come back up again...


----------



## playfulmama (Apr 15, 2002)

major labour vibes to annared from me too!

congrats on evan!

yes let's start a new thread... someone tell me where i'm too disorganized to figure it out yet. we had been having a struggle breastfeeding with us bith getting a cold and now thrush! i am exhausted and can relate to making a bagel and not getting to eat it for hours. i am still alittle sad over the birth although i fully believe the means justified the end and i am so happy that we are both happy and healthy. that said we seem to have a non-nding stream of little problems (cracked nipples, clogged ducs, etc)... does this get easier? i so want to breastfeed (i'll take this to another thread)...

it has been wonderful sharing the making of little tyla with all of you!

i'll continue to look forward to all the new babes!

lisa d


----------



## playfulmama (Apr 15, 2002)

ok i started a new thread in parenting... life with a babe!


----------



## CosmicMama (Mar 7, 2002)

Well, I'm jealous - STILL not able to join that other thread for now (although seey ou all over there soon I hope). I am now a good week late - I had another appt. today and my Dr. doesn't want to induce yet - probably doesn't want to deal over the holiday weekend - damn! I also had a stress test at another office to make sure everything was okay -everything is fine except that they say he is probably already about 9 pounds. I was cool before but am now getting nervous about having a c-section and then of course wonder if that will impede with breastfeeding and such... Okay, honestly don't even feel like writing anymore... Just want this to happen already- I'll write when I have news about Max's birth! To all still hanging in there - good luck and I hope it goes smoothly for you. To those taking care of the babes- hang in there - things will get easier and I'll talk to you when I can officially join your league.


----------



## BattleAxe (Apr 15, 2002)

Lazarus James Sanchez is here! Born Monday, May 20, 2002, at 11:38 p.m. by C-section (sigh). Went in Monday morning for an NST, had another baby heart rate deceleration (4 minutes, from 140s to 90s) so, given that bebe had been eerily (though not entirely) quiet all weekend, doc asked if I was ready to induce. Yep - I've worried enough, and at 39 weeks, no big deal.... So the Cytotec went in around 3 p.m., and kicked off some contractions - not regular, but increasing in intensity, which was good - okay, we'll have this kid sometime Tuesday - until the decelerations started again. Around 10:30 p.m., doc said a c-section would probably be necessary, since bebe wasn't even tolerating early labor very well (figured he was wrapped in the cord, which made sense because he was so active until a month ago). I was okay with that because I trust the doc totally, so we went ahead with it.

I survived the spinal (visualized driving around Big Sur), and the c-section went fine (what's the big deal?? ...then the morphine wears off...







); I stayed in the hospital three days and thanked God for good nurses and rooming in, and a pro-breast-feeding atmosphere; Laz and I came home last night, and I am COMPLETELY overwhelmed but hanging in there. I have the sorest nipples on the planet (oh YES I do!!). I almost gave up breastfeeding last night after being gnawed on for over three hours straight (milk came in yesterday morning, thank God!!!!) but DH got me some Lansinoh and is helping me stay strong (in the midst of his overwhelming emotions), and I rented a breast pump today so I can let my nipples heal a bit and then switch off as needed (yeah, I know I'm risking "nipple confusion" - oh well).

ANYway, that's not the whole story, just wanted to ramble a bit. How bout those raging hormones? Holy crap. But Lazarus is just gorgeous - yep, I'm enraptured. I'm absolutely amazed that he came out looking quite a bit like me. Okay, time to feed him *before* he wakes up ravenous... love to you all - didn't even have time to read other posts but congrats to the other new moms, too!!!! Serenity, our babes share a birthday! (44 hours of labor... wow. WOW.) And I got my baby Taurus after all... (or did I??)
-love, Anna and Lazarus, born 5/20/2002


----------



## Lucydog6 (May 9, 2002)

Hi May Momma's. I'm still here, still pregnant. I'm now 4 days past due : (
I just stopped working this week and so now I'm home and hoping to have this little baby real soon.
Congrats to all of you who have had your babies.
Best wishes, Katy.


----------



## playfulmama (Apr 15, 2002)

hang in there cosmic mama and lucydog 6... i know how tough it is to be overdue but your little ones are coming!

CONGRATS Battleaxe!!! welcome Lazarus James Sanchez!

How is it going Annared?

Ok, if tyla stays chill i will finally share her birth story! At 9 days late we went in for a ultrasound to check on the babe. She was very low on amnoitic fluid so she was to be induced the next morning at the hospital. We arrived with so much stuff to get us through the labour (music, aroma therapy, etc). I felt out of place in the hospital but my partner and midwives were really there for us! The room they put us in was freezing! They kept having to give me heated blankets to stay warm (this didn't help with labouring)! We laboured together for about 5 1/2 hrs... I could really feel her head pushing against my cervix, I rode each contraction as if it was a huge wave I would body surf and if it got too big, I would dive through it! This worked well as long as no one spoke... we needed silence for some reason! We laboured for about 3 more hours when little beautiful baby Tyla went into fetal distress. Her heartrate rose to 190 and became non-reactive (she wasn't moving). They wanted her out right away and as I was only 6 cm dilated... we needed a c-section. Tyla was born at 9 pm sharp... totally covered in meconneum. Alot of it!!! She was crying weakly and had good colour. They suctioned and cleaned her up. The worry was that she could have inhaled the meconneum... but if she did, it was only aliitle (if any) and she fought it out! She is a strong girl, born at 8 lbs 4 oz. I didn't get to hold her for 5 hours as she was under observation (and i freaked out until she was in my arms). The c-section and antibiotics caused problems with breastfeeding... but that is another story (happy to report we are still breastfeeding after much struggles, cabbage leaves, Lansinoh, gentian violet, medication for a yeast infection, etc.) We were in the hospital for 5 days... my partner was amazing and got us a single room so that he didn't have to leave our side (we all slept in), I have a new love, respect and trust for him! And... I love my little Tyla more than I thought possible.


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

hey mamas! congrats to the new moms and thanks to those who shared their birth stories.

playful, thanks for starting a new thread! however, i was wondering if i couldn't convince the may mamas to make one more switch? huey and i have been pm-ing and we discussed starting a thread at www.mamatron.org in the synchro mamas forum? what do you think? it seems like a lot of the old hipmamas are on mamatron and i like it because you can post pics







so, i'm gonna head over now and start the thread. hope to see you all there when you get to the other side!!

and finally...hang in there with the breastfeeding! i SWEAR it gets better! i SWEAR!! it almost feels good after awhile, like a release. my friend compares it to the feeling you get after you pee when you had to pee for awhile--if that makes sense. don't give up!

and satch is also a major puker. sometimes he does not know when to stop and i end up covered in what feels like a gallon of milk. it is actually less frequent now.

ok ok see you at mamatron i hope!!


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

I already post there under the March/April mama's.But i would jump in on a May one too!


----------



## FiberChick (Apr 18, 2002)

WOW WOW WOW!!
CONGRATS TO ALL!!!!!!!
My in-laws were here for a week so I've been off line- whew! what a ride, but anyway, I'm back now.
Seth has finally woken up and spends lots more time awake. It seems that the first month (when he was still supposed to be in the womb) was just one big nap and now it's wake-up time!!!
I am presently wearing him in the Snugli (he's still not comfortable with the sling) and bouncing up and down on the chair so he will stay quiet and calm while I finish this message. What a workout.
The question is, can I still post with ya'll even though we aren't technically May Mama and Baby due to Seth's early arrival? We still aren't sure whether to go by his birth date or his due date for developmental stuff, he seems to be split. Some stuff is on time for his birth date and others is more on time for his due date-- confusing.
Good vibes to all the Mamas-in-waiting and another big congrats to all those who are on the other side. The birth stories are great!


----------



## esperanza (Apr 17, 2002)

sophia estela and lucy marcia are here!

e winduced labor starting at 7:15 wednesday morning. after ten hours, and one epidural, i was 6-7 centimeters dilated. my OB asked me, "do you think you'll be a good pusher," and i said, "sure, i guess so." 14 minutes later, lucy was born, at 5:04! no episiotomy, no tearing, nothing! my husband held on eof my legs and a nurse th other, which he did not expect to do but did like a champ. he also saw the baby's head crowning, which he has still not really recovered from!

then we discovered that sophia was bent on only presenting us with her left shoulder! so fater a few minutes of manipulation, my OB decided that we would havet o go with a c-section, an option we had discussed. i was conscious for it since i had my epidural in, and it was a very very strange sensation. sophia was born at 5:14. they are geminis, which leaves dh very happy as well.

i'm also dealing with breastfeeding traumas currently. blocked ducts, engorgement, sore nipples. i'm nursing them both on demand right now because it takes so long for them to get the milk for themselves. plus sophie has jaundice, which makes her sleepy all the time and so we have to keep waking her up while she is on the nipple! once my breasts have cleared up we are going to get them both feeding at the same time since it's so much easier the times we have been able to do that.

i'm feeling pretty ok. any pain from the vaginal delivery has been overshadowed by the c-section recovery stuff. i'm wearing my binder all day and night, which pokes out and makes funny shapes underneath my clothes! still pretty sore but having been sticking with motrin and not using the percocet prescirption i have.

pretty sleep-deprived tho, even tho dh is here and will be ehre for the next two weeks. i'll be checking into the synchro mamatron forum sproadically. best of luck to everyone still waiting and those of you who have crossed over, i'm so glad that i am finally there with you!

dh and i keep telling each other that not only are our girls the most beautiful babies in the world, they are the most beautiful that have ever been or ever will be!


----------



## Pinfeather (Mar 7, 2002)

Congratyuations on the babies! I was wondering where you were









So that leave.. 2 of us?

I think i'm going to wind up with a June baby.


----------



## Lucydog6 (May 9, 2002)

Loks like I'll be a June Momma after all. I go in today but I am now having less signs of labour than last week! So I'm not getting my hopes up. Oh well with or without induction I know I'll have a baby in a week and a half or so! I was hoping not to be induced though. I'll post updates, but I don't think I'll be a May Momma at this rate








Katy 5/22







:


----------



## staleyg (Mar 14, 2002)

congrats esperanza! wow a vaginal birth AND a c-section--you are a trooper! i can't believe only ten minutes passed between their births!

hang in there ruhiel and lucydog! like i told fiber, we're all "may mamas" whether we give/gave birth in march, april, may, or june. please come to mamatron!


----------



## chumani (Apr 12, 2002)

Hello all you may mamma's. I have been "lurking" for a month now but never got around to an intro. I was due 22 May but our sweet baby took his time and didn't decide to come until 26 May.

Jonah Pacu 6:05 am Sunday 26 , 9lb 4oz , 21" long

He is my fourth child, all born at home with wonderful midwives. He definitely outranks my others in the weight department. My biggest up till Jonah was 7lb 14oz. We are thrilled with how the labor and delivery went. It was my fastest yet. 5hr45mn. My others have all been 12-30 hrs. It was SO intense! contrx started at 2 min apart and didn't slow down a bit!

Congratulations to all May mammas Best Wishes to those still waiting!!!

Sarah


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

Just a quick Hello!
You mamas in waiting are so tough. June is cool too and like Staley said you'll always be may mamas in our eyes. As far as I can gather it's Ruhiel, Lucydog6 and Peggianne still waiting. I think of you often.
Congratulations to BattleAxe and Esperanza and the other recently announced Mamas.
Even if you don't have time or a free hand to post check in and read. It makes me feel better every time. This mothering stuff is really hard. The kind of hard that is good at the end of the day but really hard.
huey


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

He is here!

Born at 8:25 on may 29th...was in labor for over 40 hrs at home and went to the hospital for pitocin, and pushed out our 8 lb 13 oz boy! He had turned posterior so it was some hard pushing with a 2nd degree tear - we spent the night at the hospital which was really nice actually, and just got home.

I'll post an actual birth story in a few days - off to bed with baby.


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

i dunno what those smileys were about - i was trying to say "8:25 a.m on May 28th"


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

fuck it - damn emoticons


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

Another May Boy!
Watch out women of the world. In about 18 years there is going to be one kick ass group of men unleashed on the universe! I know there will be an equally amazing group of May girls to keep them in line when they forget how their mama's raised them.
Congrats Peggianne AnnaRed May Mamma. Sounds like you had an intense one. Get some rest and then give us all the details.
Come on Ruhiel and Lucydog. Wishing you babes in arms very soon to put your waiting to an end.
Huey


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh why do I keep forgetting you Cosmicmama? It's nothing personal I swear.
Maybe I subconciously knew you had delivered already? Have you? Best wishes either way.
Huey


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Woohoo!Now you can come visit us at May mama's and babes!


----------



## Pinfeather (Mar 7, 2002)

Ok, here's the scoop...
Contracting all day, but nothing serious until about a half hour ago. NOW they're getting hard. I've had the cam off mostly because there wsa nothing to see








Ow.
Ok.. i'm going to go sit. Ow.


----------



## playfulmama (Apr 15, 2002)

Congrats on Duncan Patrick!!! I have been rooting for you and glad you got to labour at home.... you got guts girl by the sound of your pushing!!!
Great to read you on the other side Anna Red!!!

Thinking of you Pinfeather... looking forward to reading you on the other side too!

Things are getting much better with us and the breastfeeding... YEAH!


----------



## rapunnett (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,
I have posted on this forum before an I thought Iposted hre at May Mamas but I can't find my post. Anyways I have had my baby actually two weeks ago today!! May 21st at 11:07 am. Cole Daytona cameinto the world drug free and at home with two wonderful midwives, one is a homeopathisc doctor , my dh, my best friend amd my 4 year old ds.
Everything started the day befire with light contractions and some water leaking out occassionally. Then Monday night after returning from watching aoccer game in the brisk cold, contractions started coming faster and more intense. Number one midwife came about 2am, number two midwife came about 3:30 am. My friend came at 3:00 am , had to leave to get someone to get her kids to school then came back about an hour later, so she did not miss much.
Close to 7:30 am #1 broke my water, what a tremendous relief. Good thing she didn't tell me she was doing it or I likely would have tensed up more than I already was, she said sheas checking my effacement, and then broke the water1 Tricky but it worked!! and was I ever glad. She thought the baby would come within the hour but he decided to take a bit longer. I pushed ofr all I was worth and thought several times this one was stuck same as my first, but they were all so encouraging and got me through it, I still don't believe I did it but I did. Cole's head came out finally but his shoulders were stuck. They threw me up on to the bed flipped me over and #1 pulled the rest of him out. He's fine, got a little oxygen at the start but no other measures were needed.
So far things have been pretty good, Cole eats likea fiend. --- oh yeah he was 9lbs 6 ozs, 22 inches!!!!. my first was7 lbs 14 ozs, 19 1/2 inches so quite a difference!!
first ds is adjusting well, going to sleep later, but that could be the summer too, who knows!!! it's a challenge when they both decide to go off but I'll figure it out.
I definetly won't be checking in here very often as I have no me time at least for now... Good luck to everyone.
And for those planning homebirth -it's well worth it if you have the right support. I could tell more but both needme now gotta go.


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

Yay!


----------



## AnnaRed (Mar 6, 2002)

CosmicMama? you here?


----------



## Lucydog6 (May 9, 2002)

Well as some of you know I was over a week late when I posted last. I was due May 22 and went into labour on Thursday the 29th at 11:30pm. Contractions came full on at once and were 3 mins apart! So DH and I monitored them for an hour and then we went to the hospital. They hooked me up and kept an eye on things. I was only 2 cms still. By 7:30am I was 3cm so they broke my water and I walked around a lot, bounced on the ball etc. Contractions where stronger but further spaced apart. By 10:30 I had only made it to 4cm so they started pitocin.
I laboured on that with no pain meds until 4:30pm by which time I was exhausted (I don't recommend no pain meds on Pitocin, just my experience) then I had an Epidural, that felt great I must say. By 9pm I was still barely 5cm and the contractions where as strong and as close as they could get! and so after 22 hours of labour I finaly had to have a C-Section at 10:30pm Thursday May 30th. (Same day Twilight girl's Claire was born!)
I was OK with the C-Section as I never set myself up to veiw birth as having to be a certain way and although I am very sore I am so so happy with my little girl!

Yes, I wanted and got my little girl (I never ever thought during the pregnancy it would be a boy for some reason)

Anyway sorry for the long story but I am proud to say that Lily Emma Vernon Vanderwood finaly entered the world and she is thriving.

Breastfeeding is going pretty well, I got home from the hospital yesterday and my milk just came in last night, so it's early days. Anyone who wantes pics should send me there email addresses ( I hope the emailing works) I am at [email protected]

Katy & Lily 5/30


----------



## Hueylene (Apr 16, 2002)

welcome to the world Lily! You rock mama.
huey


----------

